# Statistikthread 2005



## hardy_aus_k (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

wenn ich nun den Statistikthread 2005 eröffne, mache ich die Drohung war. Viele haben es geahnt, viele verfluchen es schon jetzt, viele werden hier nur unter Protest hereinschauen, viele werden es leugnen, jemals den Thread aufgerufen zu haben, und viele werden Rikman anschreiben, um mich endgültig aus dem Forum zu verbannen.

Die Grundidee besteht darin, dass die Fahrgemeinschaften in unserer Gegend statistisch erfasst werden. Deshalb stellt sich die erste Frage, welche Fahrgemeinschaften berücksichtigt werden ? Sollte ich nicht auf massiven Protest stossen, wären dass alle Fahrgemeinschaften in unserer Gegend: Nordeifel, Bad Münstereifel, Ahrtal, Siebengebirge, Bergisches Land, Vorgebirge.

Eine kleine Einschränkung gibt es natürlich. Ich würde nur die Fahgemeinschaften werten, zu denen ein kleiner Tourbericht geschrieben würde (Teilnehmer, Kilometer, Höhenmeter). Das soll dann auch ein kleiner Anreiz sein, die gern gelesenen Tourberichte zu verfassen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (13. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> wenn ich nun den Statistikthread 2005 eröffne, mache ich die Drohung war. Viele haben es geahnt, viele verfluchen es schon jetzt, viele werden hier nur unter Protest hereinschauen, viele werden es leugnen, jemals den Thread aufgerufen zu haben, und viele werden Rikman anschreiben, um mich endgültig aus dem Forum zu verbannen.
> 
> ...



Hardy, ich glaub wir müssen ein ernsthaftes Gespräch führen. Das es schon schlimm ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (16. Dezember 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...viele werden es leugnen, jemals den Thread aufgerufen zu haben...



Nabend,

was das betrifft; darf ich der 1. sein ?  
Die Post an Rikman erledige ich dann später...geh mich jetzt erstmal schön warm abduschen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Dezember 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

die herausragende Eigenschaft von großen Persönlichkeiten besteht darin, dass sie sich von Gegenwind (ggf. auch Sturm) nicht aus der Bahn werfen lassen.

Für mich stellt sich nun die Frage, ob ich dadurch zu einer großen Persönlichkeit mutiere, wenn ich die Sache durchziehe   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## rpo35 (16. Dezember 2004)

Hardy,

war nicht böse gemeint...aber ein großer Freund von solchen Dingen bin ich nicht gerade...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Dezember 2004)

@rpo35

Das habe ich auch nicht so aufgefasst. Meine Antwort auch nicht   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## XCRacer (17. Dezember 2004)

Darf ich fragen, in wie fern sich dieser Thread von diesem hier Inhaltlich unterscheiden soll?

 Wenn ja, wie ?!?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. Dezember 2004)

@XCRacer

Es handelt sich um eine Statistik, in der festgehalten wird, welcher Biker, wann, in welchem Gebiet, mit welchem Tourguide, wieviele Kilometer und Höhenmeter gefahren ist.

Wenn *Handlampe* der Meinung ist, ich könnte meine statistischen Ergüsse auch dort loswerden, kann ich die Sachen natürlich auch dort posten.

Normalerweise passiert das dann einmal die Woche.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. Januar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

obwohl ich mich jetzt die beiden letzten Wochen nicht um die Statistik gekümmert habe, heisst dass noch lange nicht, dass das Thema zu den Akten gelegt ist   

Das neue Jahr hat begonnen und damit kann die Show beginnen. Dieses Jahr wird es dann eine erweiterte Feierabendstatistik geben. *Ab sofort zählen auch alle Wochenendfahrten im Köln-/Bonner-Raum dazu.* Ich hoffe, dass damit den MTB'lern Rechnung getragen wird, die arbeitsbedingt in der Woche Probleme haben mitzufahren.

Gezählt werden wie letztes Jahr nur ausgeschriebene Fahrgemeinschaften. In die Wertung kommen nur eingetragene IBC-Mitglieder. 

In die Statistik werden wie gehabt Tourguide, Gebiet, Streckenlänge und Höhenmeter mit aufgenommen. Als Neuerung wird die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit mit erfasst. Sie bleibt aber für die Ermittlung der Punktzahl außen vor.

*Für die Berechnung der Punktzahl werden die Höhenmeter stärker gewichtet. * Deshalb gibt es pro Kilometer nur noch 15 anstatt 20 Punkte. Die Berechnungsformel lautet somit:

Punktzahl = Kilometer * 15 + Höhenmeter 

Herauskommen werden dann Einzel-, Guide- und Gebietsstatistiken und andere Auswertungen, die ich mir dann noch ausdenke.

Nun stellt sich die Frage, was die jeweils ersten in der Einzel- und Guidestatistik als Preis erhalten. Der erste in der Einzelstatistik erhält natürlich Lob und Anerkennung. Für den Sieger in der Guidestatistik übernehme ich beim Weihnachtsessen 2005 die Rechnung für seine Speisen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## rpo35 (1. Januar 2005)

Mahlzeit,

sei mir nicht böse Hardy, aber ich mag mich nicht daran beteiligen und möchte in den Statistiken auch nicht namentlich erwähnt werden (schon garnicht als Guide). Das sammeln der Tourenberichte in Uwe's Thread sollte genügen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. Januar 2005)

@rpo35

Ich war sowieso davon ausgegangen, dass ich Euch nicht berücksichtige. Ich hatte deshalb auch geschrieben Köln-/Bonner-Umfeld   

Aber auch ich stoße hin und wieder statistisch an meine Grenze. Als mir gestern ein Bike-Kollege eröffnete, dass er seit Ende der 80er Jahre alle seine Läufe protokolliert, musste ich kapitulieren.

Gruß und frohes neues Jahr nach Belgien
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (1. Januar 2005)

Sag mal Hardy, ist Die eigentlich langweilig?  

MfG,
Armin, der seine eigene Statistik führt


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. Januar 2005)

Einzelstatistik zum 07.01.2005:

1. Handlampe / 2500 / 2 Runden  /  64 Kilometer  /  1540 Höhenmeter
2. Lüni / 1375 / 1 Runden  /  29 Kilometer  /  940 Höhenmeter
3. Scotti / 1375 / 1 Runden  /  29 Kilometer  /  940 Höhenmeter
4. Hardy_aus_k / 1125 / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer  /  600 Höhenmeter
5. Enrgy / 1125 / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer  /  600 Höhenmeter
6. On any sunday / 1125 / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer  /  600 Höhenmeter
7. Backloop / 1125 / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer  /  600 Höhenmeter
8. *Mad / 1125 / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer  /  600 Höhenmeter
9. Daywalker / 1125 / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer  /  600 Höhenmeter

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (7. Januar 2005)

OK.... du kannst die Statistik jetzt schliessen


Ich bin Nr. 1


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. Januar 2005)

@Handlampe

Was zählt ist die Tourguidestatistik und da bist unschlagbar:

1. Handlampe / 2 Runden  /  64 Kilometer

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (8. Januar 2005)

Guten Abend,
ich zitiere hier mal Vertexto, der den Bericht ja auch im normalen Threat gepostet hat:



> Hallo Biker,
> Da Hardy Krankheitsbedingt ausgefallen war, trafen leider nur Manni,Blake69 und meine wenigkeit am Schöllerhof ein.
> Und so machten wir uns auf ohne jegliche ahnung wohin ,und siehe da plötzlich waren wir auf der Dhünn Staumauer gelandet.
> Dort trafen wir dann Bernd aus Holz(der schon seit 11:00 Uhr durch die Wälder Irrte) den wir uns direkt mal als Tourguide heranzogen.So Bernd dann zeig mal die Gegend,und so ging es dann zur Sengebachtalsperre und zurück zum Schöllerhof.
> ...




Für die Statistik:

*36,89km* und *700hm*  in *2:24:25* bei *15,32 km/h* denn Vertexto war vorher schon mal ne Runde warmfahren gegangen  

Mitgefahren sind wie genannt: 
Blake69
Vertexto
Bernd aus Holz
Manni


Gruß Manni


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. Januar 2005)

*Einzelstatistik zum 09.01.2005*:*

1. Handlampe / 2500 / 2 Runden  /  64 Kilometer  /  1540 Höhenmeter
2. Mtb-Kao / 1485 / 1 Runden  /  39 Kilometer  /  900 Höhenmeter
3. Lüni / 1375 / 1 Runden  /  29 Kilometer  /  940 Höhenmeter
4. Scotti / 1375 / 1 Runden  /  29 Kilometer  /  940 Höhenmeter
5. Manni / 1255 / 1 Runden  /  37 Kilometer  /  700 Höhenmeter
6. Blake69 / 1255 / 1 Runden  /  37 Kilometer  /  700 Höhenmeter
7. Vertexto / 1255 / 1 Runden  /  37 Kilometer  /  700 Höhenmeter
8. Bernd aus Holz / 1255 / 1 Runden  /  37 Kilometer  /  700 Höhenmeter
9. Hardy_aus_k / 1125 / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer  /  600 Höhenmeter
10. Enrgy / 1125 / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer  /  600 Höhenmeter
11. On any sunday / 1125 / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer  /  600 Höhenmeter
12. Backloop / 1125 / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer  /  600 Höhenmeter
13. *Mad / 1125 / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer  /  600 Höhenmeter
14. Daywalker / 1125 / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer  /  600 Höhenmeter

*Tourguidestatistik zum 09.01.2005*:*

1. Handlampe / 2 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 64 Kilometer
2. Bernd aus Holz / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 37 Kilometer
3. MTB-Kao / 1 Runden  /  1 Teilnehmer / 39 Kilometer

* ohne Tour von On Any Sunday vom 09.01.2005 in der Nordeifel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (10. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> *Einzelstatistik zum 09.01.2005*:*
> 
> Stimmt doch überhaupt nicht. Nicht das ich Wert darauf legen würde, aber es muß schon korrekt sein  .
> 
> ...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. Januar 2005)

@Ploughman

Über wachsame Augen freue ich mich immer. Das verbessert die Qualität   

Die Tour ist mir natürlich aufgefallen, nur war sie nicht als Fahrgemeinschaft ausgeschrieben. Deshalb ist sie dann auch nicht in die Wertung gegangen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## rpo35 (10. Januar 2005)

Nabend,

schau lieber mal in meine Sig...ist viel wichtiger als Statistiken...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Ploughman (10. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Ploughman
> 
> Über wachsame Augen freue ich mich immer. Das verbessert die Qualität
> 
> ...


@Hardy

die Tour war ausgeschrieben - in Rennrad-News.de, und im Ville-Thread war ein Link gesetzt.

Also voll wertbar  .

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## Manni (10. Januar 2005)

Also, bevor hier noch so ne Diskussion wie im Winterpokal um die Alternativen Sportarten ausbricht, sag ich mal, daß es hier ja nur um Mountainbiken geht und nicht um Rennradfahren......


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. Januar 2005)

@rpo35

Es gibt viele Dinge im Leben, die wir nicht brauchen. Ich denke mal, dass Du  auch in Deinem Leben viele Dinge finden wirst, die überflüssig sind. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Dir das bewusst ist.

Deshalb gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es eine nette Aufforderung war, mich nach Roetgen in Bewegung zu setzen, um dann mal einen Ausflug ins Hohe Venn zu machen.

@Ploughman

Wenn ich lese, welche Herausforderungen Ihr bei Eurer Rennradtour meistern musstet, war das wohl richtig übel. Eine gemütliche MTB-Tour im Sommer ist dagegen wohl eher ein Kindergeburtstag mit guterzogenen und braven Kindern*

Tja, aber Manni hatte es schon gesagt. Es geht eben um den MTB.

@All

Und nun ist auch die MTB-Tour von On Any Sunday in der Nordeifel berücksichtigt:

1. On any sunday / 3625 / 2 Runden  /  115 Kilometer  /  1900 Höhenmeter
2. Handlampe / 2500 / 2 Runden  /  64 Kilometer  /  1540 Höhenmeter
3. Mtb-Kao / 1485 / 1 Runden  /  39 Kilometer  /  900 Höhenmeter
4. Lüni / 1375 / 1 Runden  /  29 Kilometer  /  940 Höhenmeter
5. Scotti / 1375 / 1 Runden  /  29 Kilometer  /  940 Höhenmeter
6. Manni / 1255 / 1 Runden  /  37 Kilometer  /  700 Höhenmeter
7. Blake69 / 1255 / 1 Runden  /  37 Kilometer  /  700 Höhenmeter
8. Vertexto / 1255 / 1 Runden  /  37 Kilometer  /  700 Höhenmeter
9. Bernd aus Holz / 1255 / 1 Runden  /  37 Kilometer  /  700 Höhenmeter
10. Hardy_aus_k / 1125 / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer  /  600 Höhenmeter
11. Enrgy / 1125 / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer  /  600 Höhenmeter
12. Backloop / 1125 / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer  /  600 Höhenmeter
13. *Mad / 1125 / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer  /  600 Höhenmeter
14. Daywalker / 1125 / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer  /  600 Höhenmeter

Gruß
Hardy

* ist rein theoretisch, weil es wohl keine guterzogenen und braven Kinder mehr gibt


----------



## Ploughman (10. Januar 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Also, bevor hier noch so ne Diskussion wie im Winterpokal um die Alternativen Sportarten ausbricht, sag ich mal, daß es hier ja nur um Mountainbiken geht und nicht um Rennradfahren......


 :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz: 

eines weiß ich: wer mit solch Schei$$-Parolen kommt, wird auch beim MTB niemals auch nur ansatzweise vorne mitfahren - ein einziges Beispiel und ich wäre bekehrt. Aber es wird nicht kommen  

Ich habe heute Samtfußrüblinge gesehen - gibt das Wald-Schratt-Sonderpunkte


----------



## rpo35 (10. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo35...Deshalb gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es eine nette Aufforderung war, mich nach Roetgen in Bewegung zu setzen, um dann mal einen Ausflug ins Hohe Venn zu machen...



Hallo Hardy,

genau...sollte nur ein kleiner Schubser sein...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. Januar 2005)

@rpo35

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass das Wetter halbwegs ertragbar ist. 

Ansonsten spricht aktuell noch ein Tischtennismeisterschaftsspiel dagegen. Aber bin guter Hoffnung, dass wir das Spiel dann vorziehen können.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (10. Januar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:
> 
> eines weiß ich: wer mit solch Schei$$-Parolen kommt, wird auch beim MTB niemals auch nur ansatzweise vorne mitfahren - ein einziges Beispiel und ich wäre bekehrt. Aber es wird nicht kommen
> 
> Ich habe heute Samtfußrüblinge gesehen - gibt das Wald-Schratt-Sonderpunkte



Ist unsere "Prinzessin auf der Erbse" wieder mal an die Decke gegangen was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. Januar 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ist unsere "Prinzessin auf der Erbse" wieder mal an die Decke gegangen was




Dabei gibts doch jetzt garkeine Wespen....


----------



## Delgado (11. Januar 2005)

Hi,

Statistik hin oder her.

Wer mit dem MTB richtig schnell sein will holt sich Kraft und Ausdauer auf der Straße. Sonst wird dat nix.

Verhältnis RR zu MTB ist bei mir z. B. 90:10.

Eine unschlagbare Mischung  

Ich denke darauf wollte Dieter hinaus.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## Ploughman (11. Januar 2005)

@Delgado
Genau  

@Volker
Falsch  . Zwei Wochen vor der Wespenattacke bin ich schon auf dem Rennrad dermaßen in den Oberschenkel gestochen worden, dass selbiger kaum mehr an der Sattelstütze vorbeigekommen ist. Insofern war ich dann schon desensibilisiert. Also wieder ein Beweis, dass echte Härte nur auf dem Asphalt zu erlangen ist  . 

@Manni
Ich anerkenne eure Statistik-Leidenschaft zu euren Gunsten. Unrecht wird dadurch nicht rechtens und Korinthenkackerei bleibt Korinthenkackerei. Will hier aber keinen Unfrieden stiften sondern weise sogar ausdrücklich auf die für euch legale Möglichkeit hin sowohl heute abend bei Gerd als auch am Samstag mit mir zu "statistiken"!

@Hardy
hoffentlich hast du dich nicht angegriffen gefühlt. Stelle gerade mit Trauer    fest, dass dein Name aus der Nightrideanmeldung wieder verschwunden ist  .

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mikkael (11. Januar 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wer mit dem MTB richtig schnell sein will holt sich Kraft und Ausdauer auf der Straße. Sonst wird dat nix.


Michael;

bei der Menge, die Du auf'm Sattel sitzt _:neid:_, müsste es -angesichts Kraft und Ausdauer- eigentlich völlig egal sein ob das ein Bike ist oder ein *Bobby-car*!


VG Mikkael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Januar 2005)

@Ploughman

Kein Problem, aber ich habe mich mit dem Termin vertan. Ich dachte die Tour wäre am Mittwoch. Heute habe ich beruflich keine Chance.

Gruß und viel Spaß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. Januar 2005)

Einzelstatistik vom 12.01.2005:

1. On any sunday / 3625 / 2 Runden  /  115 Kilometer  /  1900 Höhenmeter
2. Handlampe / 2500 / 2 Runden  /  64 Kilometer  /  1540 Höhenmeter
3. Vertexto / 2035 / 2 Runden  /  75 Kilometer  /  910 Höhenmeter
4. Enrgy / 1990 / 2 Runden  /  72 Kilometer  /  910 Höhenmeter
5. Mtb-Kao / 1485 / 1 Runden  /  39 Kilometer  /  900 Höhenmeter
6. Lüni / 1375 / 1 Runden  /  29 Kilometer  /  940 Höhenmeter
7. Scotti / 1375 / 1 Runden  /  29 Kilometer  /  940 Höhenmeter
8. Manni / 1255 / 1 Runden  /  37 Kilometer  /  700 Höhenmeter
9. Blake69 / 1255 / 1 Runden  /  37 Kilometer  /  700 Höhenmeter
10. Bernd aus Holz / 1255 / 1 Runden  /  37 Kilometer  /  700 Höhenmeter
11. Hardy_aus_k / 1125 / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer  /  600 Höhenmeter
12. Backloop / 1125 / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer  /  600 Höhenmeter
13. *Mad / 1125 / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer  /  600 Höhenmeter
14. Daywalker / 1125 / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer  /  600 Höhenmeter
15. Mikkael / 865 / 1 Runden  /  37 Kilometer  /  310 Höhenmeter
16. Zippi / 865 / 1 Runden  /  37 Kilometer  /  310 Höhenmeter
17. Ploughman / 780 / 1 Runden  /  38 Kilometer  /  210 Höhenmeter

Guidestatistik vom 12.01.2005:

1. Handlampe / 2 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 64 Kilometer
2. Bernd aus Holz / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 37 Kilometer
3. MTB-Kao / 1 Runden  /  1 Teilnehmer / 39 Kilometer
4. Enrgy / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 37 Kilometer
5. On any Sunday / 1 Runden  /  1 Teilnehmer / 80 Kilometer

Gebietsstatistik vom 12.01.2005:

1. Dhünntalsperre / 2 Runden  /  76 Kilometer
2. LohmarerWald / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer
3. Wupperberge / 1 Runden  /  37 Kilometer
4. Ville / 1 Runden  /  38 Kilometer
5. Siebengebirge / 1 Runden  /  29 Kilometer

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Januar 2005)

Einzelstatistik vom 16.01.2005*:

1. On any sunday / 6525 / 4 Runden  /  215 Kilometer  /  3300 Höhenmeter
2. Handlampe / 4325 / 3 Runden  /  115 Kilometer  /  2600 Höhenmeter
3. Vertexto / 3860 / 3 Runden  /  126 Kilometer  /  1970 Höhenmeter
4. Scotti / 3200 / 2 Runden  /  80 Kilometer  /  2000 Höhenmeter
5. Mtb-Kao / 3075 / 2 Runden  /  99 Kilometer  /  1590 Höhenmeter
6. Daywalker / 2950 / 2 Runden  /  86 Kilometer  /  1660 Höhenmeter
7. Manni / 2845 / 2 Runden  /  97 Kilometer  /  1390 Höhenmeter
8. Hardy_aus_k / 2680 / 2 Runden  /  82 Kilometer  /  1450 Höhenmeter
9. Mikkael / 2420 / 2 Runden  /  84 Kilometer  /  1160 Höhenmeter
10. Ploughman / 2125 / 2 Runden  /  91 Kilometer  /  760 Höhenmeter
11. Enrgy / 1990 / 2 Runden  /  72 Kilometer  /  910 Höhenmeter
12. Blitzfitz / 1825 / 1 Runden  /  51 Kilometer  /  1060 Höhenmeter
13. Marco_lev / 1590 / 1 Runden  /  60 Kilometer  /  690 Höhenmeter
14. JürgenK / 1555 / 1 Runden  /  47 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
15. Fietser / 1555 / 1 Runden  /  47 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
16. Papa Black-Jack / 1555 / 1 Runden  /  47 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
17. Badehose / 1555 / 1 Runden  /  47 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
18. Lüni / 1375 / 1 Runden  /  29 Kilometer  /  940 Höhenmeter
19. Marco W. / 1345 / 1 Runden  /  53 Kilometer  /  550 Höhenmeter
20. Spitfire4 / 1345 / 1 Runden  /  53 Kilometer  /  550 Höhenmeter
21. Blake69 / 1255 / 1 Runden  /  37 Kilometer  /  700 Höhenmeter
22. Bernd aus Holz / 1255 / 1 Runden  /  37 Kilometer  /  700 Höhenmeter
23. Backloop / 1125 / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer  /  600 Höhenmeter
24. *Mad / 1125 / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer  /  600 Höhenmeter
25. Zippi / 865 / 1 Runden  /  37 Kilometer  /  310 Höhenmeter


Guidestatistik vom 16.01.2005 (nach Runden und Kilometer)*:

1. Handlampe / 3 Runden  /  15 Teilnehmer / 115 Kilometer
2. MTB-Kao / 2 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 99 Kilometer
3. On any Sunday / 1 Runden  /  1 Teilnehmer / 80 Kilometer
4. Manni / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 60 Kilometer
5. Ploughman / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 53 Kilometer
6. Hardy_aus_K / 1 Runden  /  7 Teilnehmer / 47 Kilometer
7. Bernd aus Holz / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 37 Kilometer
8. Enrgy / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 37 Kilometer


* noch nicht in der Wertung ist "Tomburg für Langschläfer" und "Engelskirchen mit Delgado"


----------



## JürgenK (16. Januar 2005)

Deine Statistik scheint sich ja als eine regionalen Alternative zum Winterpokal zu entpuppen. Die Punkte sind zudem nachvollziehbar.    Naja, die Punkte natürlich nicht, aber die Km und Hm.  

Trotdem sind mir beide Statistiken recht schnuppe.  

Wie sagte bereits Otto? "Die Wahrheit liegt auf den Trails und eine Tour dauert bis zum Abpfiff."


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Januar 2005)

Einzelstatistik vom 16.01.2005:

1. On any sunday / 6525 / 4 Runden  /  215 Kilometer  /  3300 Höhenmeter
2. Handlampe / 4325 / 3 Runden  /  115 Kilometer  /  2600 Höhenmeter
3. Vertexto / 3860 / 3 Runden  /  126 Kilometer  /  1970 Höhenmeter
4. Backloop / 3395 / 2 Runden  /  103 Kilometer  /  1850 Höhenmeter
5. Scotti / 3200 / 2 Runden  /  80 Kilometer  /  2000 Höhenmeter
6. Mikkael / 3185 / 3 Runden  /  113 Kilometer  /  1490 Höhenmeter
7. Mtb-Kao / 3075 / 2 Runden  /  99 Kilometer  /  1590 Höhenmeter
8. Daywalker / 2950 / 2 Runden  /  86 Kilometer  /  1660 Höhenmeter
9. Manni / 2845 / 2 Runden  /  97 Kilometer  /  1390 Höhenmeter
10. Enrgy / 2755 / 3 Runden  /  101 Kilometer  /  1240 Höhenmeter
11. Hardy_aus_k / 2680 / 2 Runden  /  82 Kilometer  /  1450 Höhenmeter
12. P Pipowitsch / 2270 / 1 Runden  /  68 Kilometer  /  1250 Höhenmeter
13. Ploughman / 2125 / 2 Runden  /  91 Kilometer  /  760 Höhenmeter
14. Blitzfitz / 1825 / 1 Runden  /  51 Kilometer  /  1060 Höhenmeter
15. Marco_lev / 1590 / 1 Runden  /  60 Kilometer  /  690 Höhenmeter
16. JürgenK / 1555 / 1 Runden  /  47 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
17. Fietser / 1555 / 1 Runden  /  47 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
18. Papa Black-Jack / 1555 / 1 Runden  /  47 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
19. Badehose / 1555 / 1 Runden  /  47 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
20. Lüni / 1375 / 1 Runden  /  29 Kilometer  /  940 Höhenmeter
21. Marco W. / 1345 / 1 Runden  /  53 Kilometer  /  550 Höhenmeter
22. Spitfire4 / 1345 / 1 Runden  /  53 Kilometer  /  550 Höhenmeter
23. Blake69 / 1255 / 1 Runden  /  37 Kilometer  /  700 Höhenmeter
24. Bernd aus Holz / 1255 / 1 Runden  /  37 Kilometer  /  700 Höhenmeter
25. *Mad / 1125 / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer  /  600 Höhenmeter
26. Zippi / 865 / 1 Runden  /  37 Kilometer  /  310 Höhenmeter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (28. Januar 2005)

Wunderbar!
Es war doch kälter als gedacht und daher kaum matschig. Richtung Burscheid lag auch noch gut Schnee auf den Wegen so dass es eigentlich nicht wirklich dunkel war. 
Gefahren sind Marco_Lev und ich. 35km, 304hm in 2:20:40.

Gestartet sind wir in Opladen. Es ging auf Trails und Forstwegen hinauf nach Burscheid. Die vereisten Spurrillen machten uns doch zu schaffen. In Burscheid ging es über die Autobahn und dann rechts nach Kalten Herberg. Abfahrt auf frostigen Trails Richtung Schöllerhof. Hier ist dann mitten im Wald Marco`s Lampe verreckt   
Ein Kabel war aus dem Stecker gerissen, konnte aber mit Zange und Klebeband aus einem Verbandspäckchen wieder notdürftig repariert werden.
Sicherheitshalber sind wir dann umgekehrt und über Kaltenherberg und am Burscheider Bad vorbei nach Opladen abgefahren. Auf den Trails um das Gut Ophofen war dann auch mein Akku leer. 
Also hab ich mich in Marco`s Lichtkegel gesetzt und es ging an der Wupper entlang zurück nach Küppersteg wo sich unsere Wege trennten.

Ich freu mich schon auf morgen! Hoffentlich schneits noch was   

Gruß Manni


----------



## Handlampe (28. Januar 2005)

Möchte mich gerne nochmal zu der Statistik äussern.
Hört sich vielleicht ein wenig kleinkariert an....ich hab es ja auch schon mal spasseshalber erwähnt: 

Aber ich finde wirklich, das hier nur Touren reingehören wo mind. 2 Teilnehmer mit dabei waren. Sonst macht für mich die Guidestatistik keinen wirklichen Sinn.  
Sonst stell ich demnächst einfach meinen Arbeitsweg als Tour hier rein.....gut...fährt halt keiner mit....aber ich sack mir wieder ein paar Punkte als Guide ein....das kann es ja dann nicht sein, oder?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. Januar 2005)

@Handlampe

Die Sache quält mich auch   

Mein Ziel ist es natürlich, dass wir möglich eine faire und gerechte Lösung finden. Bei 16 Touren gibt es jedoch nur einen kritischen Fall. Ansonsten waren die Touren mindestens zwei, drei Tage vorher angemeldet oder es waren mindestens zwei Teilnehmer dabei.

Die andere Möglichkeit besteht natürlich einfach darin, die durchschnittliche Teilnehmeranzahl mit in die Wertung hereinzunehmen. Ich werde mir mal etwas überlegen.

@Manni

Vielen Dank für das Posting des Tourenberichts. So sehr es mich freut, dass in dem Thread Leben hereinkommt, würde ich vorschlagen, die Tourberichte in dem entsprechenden Regionalthreads zu veröffentlichen. 

Wenn ich mal eine Tour vergessen haben sollte, dann nur einen kurzen Hinweis.

Ich habe von Dir erst eine Tour in der Statistik enthalten. War da nicht letzte Woche auch etwas   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. Januar 2005)

Einzelstatisitk vom 28.01.2005:

1. On any sunday / 6525 / 4 Runden  /  215 Kilometer  /  3300 Höhenmeter
2. Handlampe / 5442 / 4 Runden  /  150 Kilometer  /  3192 Höhenmeter
3. Mtb-Kao / 4560 / 3 Runden  /  138 Kilometer  /  2490 Höhenmeter
4. Scotti / 4317 / 3 Runden  /  115 Kilometer  /  2592 Höhenmeter
5. Hardy_aus_k / 4165 / 3 Runden  /  121 Kilometer  /  2350 Höhenmeter
6. Daywalker / 4067 / 3 Runden  /  121 Kilometer  /  2252 Höhenmeter
7. Vertexto / 3860 / 3 Runden  /  126 Kilometer  /  1970 Höhenmeter
8. Manni / 3674 / 3 Runden  /  132 Kilometer  /  1694 Höhenmeter
9. Enrgy / 3615 / 4 Runden  /  131 Kilometer  /  1650 Höhenmeter
10. Backloop / 3395 / 2 Runden  /  103 Kilometer  /  1850 Höhenmeter
11. Mikkael / 3185 / 3 Runden  /  113 Kilometer  /  1490 Höhenmeter
12. Marco_lev / 2419 / 2 Runden  /  95 Kilometer  /  994 Höhenmeter
13. P Pipowitsch / 2270 / 1 Runden  /  68 Kilometer  /  1250 Höhenmeter
14. Ploughman / 2125 / 2 Runden  /  91 Kilometer  /  760 Höhenmeter
15. Blitzfitz / 1825 / 1 Runden  /  51 Kilometer  /  1060 Höhenmeter
16. JürgenK / 1555 / 1 Runden  /  47 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
17. Fietser / 1555 / 1 Runden  /  47 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
18. Papa Black-Jack / 1555 / 1 Runden  /  47 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
19. Badehose / 1555 / 1 Runden  /  47 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
20. Lüni / 1375 / 1 Runden  /  29 Kilometer  /  940 Höhenmeter
21. Marco W. / 1345 / 1 Runden  /  53 Kilometer  /  550 Höhenmeter
22. Spitfire4 / 1345 / 1 Runden  /  53 Kilometer  /  550 Höhenmeter
23. Blake69 / 1255 / 1 Runden  /  37 Kilometer  /  700 Höhenmeter
24. Bernd aus Holz / 1255 / 1 Runden  /  37 Kilometer  /  700 Höhenmeter
25. *Mad / 1125 / 1 Runden  /  35 Kilometer  /  600 Höhenmeter
26. Zippi / 865 / 1 Runden  /  37 Kilometer  /  310 Höhenmeter

Guidestatistik mit Gewichtung vom 28.01.2005*:

1. Handlampe / 415 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  15 Teilnehmer / 115 Kilometer
2. MTB-Kao / 328 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 138 Kilometer
3. Enrgy / 306 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 96 Kilometer
4. Hardy_aus_K / 167 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  7 Teilnehmer / 47 Kilometer
5. On any Sunday / 140 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  1 Teilnehmer / 80 Kilometer
6. P Pipowitsch / 138 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 68 Kilometer
7. Ploughman / 133 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 53 Kilometer
8. Manni / 130 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 60 Kilometer
9. Bernd aus Holz / 127 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 37 Kilometer
10. Scotti / 115 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 35 Kilometer

* Wertung: für die Ausrichtung einer Tour gibt es 50 Punkte, je Teilnehmer 10 Punkte und je geführter Kilometer 1 Punkt


----------



## Manni (29. Januar 2005)

Morgen,
das machst du schon gut Hardy, 
du hast nur vergessen dass ich zweimal den Guide gespielt habe. 
In der Tourenstatistik haste alles Richtig gemacht. Einmal bin ich gestern vorgefahren, und einmal vor zwei Wochen, siehe hier:
Zur Tourenbeschreibung  

Übrigens,
 war ich grad mit Mtb-Kao unterwegs, eine klasse Tour bei -5°C und super Schneeauflage! Mehr wird er wohl noch posten.

Gruß Manni


----------



## hardy_aus_k (31. Januar 2005)

Guidestatistik vom 31.01.2005*:

1. Handlampe / 735 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  35 Teilnehmer / 185 Kilometer
.
.
.
.
2. MTB-Kao / 435 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 175 Kilometer
3. Enrgy / 306 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 96 Kilometer
4. Ploughman / 268 Punkte / 2 Runden  /  7 Teilnehmer / 98 Kilometer
5. Manni / 235 Punkte / 2 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 95 Kilometer
6. Hardy_aus_K / 167 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  7 Teilnehmer / 47 Kilometer
7. On any Sunday / 140 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  1 Teilnehmer / 80 Kilometer
8. P Pipowitsch / 138 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 68 Kilometer
9. Bernd aus Holz / 127 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 37 Kilometer
10. Scotti / 115 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 35 Kilometer

* Bei der Berechnung wird von 20 Teilnehmern bei der Tomburger-Jubiläumstour ausgegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (31. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Guidestatistik vom 31.01.2005*:
> 
> 1. Handlampe / 735 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  35 Teilnehmer / 185 Kilometer
> .
> ...



Na dann ist die Welt doch wieder in Ordnung....


----------



## hardy_aus_k (31. Januar 2005)

... und die Handlampe-Festtage gehen weiter:

*Einzelstatistik vom 31.01.2005*

1. Handlampe / 8177 / 5 Runden  /  219 Kilometer  /  4892 Höhenmeter
2. Scotti / 7052 / 4 Runden  /  184 Kilometer  /  4292 Höhenmeter
3. Daywalker / 6802 / 4 Runden  /  190 Kilometer  /  3952 Höhenmeter
4. On any sunday / 6525 / 4 Runden  /  215 Kilometer  /  3300 Höhenmeter
5. Backloop / 6130 / 3 Runden  /  172 Kilometer  /  3550 Höhenmeter
6. Ploughman / 6035 / 4 Runden  /  205 Kilometer  /  2960 Höhenmeter
7. Mtb-Kao / 5915 / 4 Runden  /  175 Kilometer  /  3290 Höhenmeter
8. Vertexto / 5035 / 4 Runden  /  171 Kilometer  /  2470 Höhenmeter
9. Manni / 5029 / 4 Runden  /  169 Kilometer  /  2494 Höhenmeter
10. P.Pipowitsch / 5005 / 2 Runden  /  137 Kilometer  /  2950 Höhenmeter

11. Blitzfitz / 4560 / 2 Runden  /  120 Kilometer  /  2760 Höhenmeter
12. Hardy_aus_k / 4165 / 3 Runden  /  121 Kilometer  /  2350 Höhenmeter
13. Spitfire4 / 4080 / 2 Runden  /  122 Kilometer  /  2250 Höhenmeter
14. Bernd aus Holz / 3990 / 2 Runden  /  106 Kilometer  /  2400 Höhenmeter
15. Enrgy / 3615 / 4 Runden  /  131 Kilometer  /  1650 Höhenmeter
16. Mikkael / 3185 / 3 Runden  /  113 Kilometer  /  1490 Höhenmeter
17. M.Panzer / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
18. Bruce Ville / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
19. Meg-71 / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
20. EifelBear / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (31. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ... und die Handlampe-Festtage gehen weiter:





Ehmol Prinz zo sin.....in Kölle am Ring


----------



## hardy_aus_k (31. Januar 2005)

@Handlampe

Ich höre die Jubelgesänge von Alfter bis in den Kölner Norden   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (1. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ehmol Prinz zo sin.....in Kölle am Ring



[schunkelmodus an]
Am Aschermittwoch - ist alles vorbei....
[schunkelmodus aus]


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Februar 2005)

@Enrgy

Ich fürchte, dass wir die Jubelgesänge der Tomburger bis zum Anfang der Sommerzeit hören werden   

Viel schockierender als die Tourguidestatistik ist doch die Einzelstatistik. Die Top3 sind alles Tomburger   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (3. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Viel schockierender als die Tourguidestatistik ist doch die Einzelstatistik. Die Top3 sind alles Tomburger



Es war eben ein Fehler, diese Region mit in die Statistik aufzunehmen.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Februar 2005)

@Enrgy

Auch Du brauchst Gegner !!!

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (3. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Enrgy
> 
> Auch Du brauchst Gegner !!!
> 
> ...




Jou, ich scheuch alle vor mir her


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. Februar 2005)

Und hier nun die Zusammenfassung vom Januar 2005:

02.01.2005	LohmarerWald - Handlampe - 35 Kilometer - 600 Höhenmeter - ? Vmittel
04.01.2005	Siebengebirge - Handlampe - 29 Kilometer - 940 Höhenmeter - ? Vmittel
08.01.2005	Dhünntalsperre - Bernd aus Holz - 37 Kilometer - 700 Höhenmeter - 15,4 Vmittel
09.01.2005	Dhünntalsperre - MTB-Kao - 39 Kilometer - 900 Höhenmeter - 14,4 Vmittel
09.01.2005	Nordeifel - On Any Sunday - 80 Kilometer - 1300 Höhenmeter - ? Vmittel
10.01.2005	Wupperberge - Enrgy - 37 Kilometer - 310 Höhenmeter - 17,8 Vmittel
11.01.2005	Ville - Vertexto - 38 Kilometer - 210 Höhenmeter - 24,3 Vmittel
15.01.2005	Ville - Ploughman - 53 Kilometer - 550 Höhenmeter - ? Vmittel
15.01.2005	Wupperberge - Manni - 60 Kilometer - 690 Höhenmeter - 15 Vmittel
16.01.2005	Ahrtal - Handlampe - 51 Kilometer - 1060 Höhenmeter - 15,81 Vmittel
16.01.2005	Dhünntalsperre - MTB-Kao - 60 Kilometer - 690 Höhenmeter - 15,13 Vmittel
16.01.2005	Wupperberge - Hardy_aus_K - 47 Kilometer - 850 Höhenmeter - 15 Vmittel
16.01.2005	Ahrtal - P Pipowitsch - 68 Kilometer - 1250 Höhenmeter - ? Vmittel
17.01.2005	Wupperberge - Enrgy - 29 Kilometer - 330 Höhenmeter - 16,6 Vmittel
22.01.2005	Dhünntalsperre - MTB-Kao - 39 Kilometer - 900 Höhenmeter - 13,8 Vmittel
24.01.2005	Wupperberge - Enrgy - 30 Kilometer - 410 Höhenmeter - ? Vmittel
27.01.2005	Bad Münstereifel - Scotti - 35 Kilometer - 592 Höhenmeter - ? Vmittel
28.01.2005	Wupperberge - Manni - 35 Kilometer - 304 Höhenmeter - 15 Vmittel
29.01.2005	Dhünntalsperre - MTB-Kao - 37 Kilometer - 800 Höhenmeter - 14,8 Vmittel
29.01.2005	Ville - Ploughman - 45 Kilometer - 500 Höhenmeter - ? Vmittel
30.01.2005	Ahrtal - Handlampe - 69 Kilometer - 1700 Höhenmeter - ? Vmittel

Insgesamt waren es dann 21 Touren mit 953 Kilometern und 15586 Höhenmeter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. Februar 2005)

Einzelstatistik vom 05.02.05:

1. Handlampe / 9377 / 6 Runden  /  249 Kilometer  /  5642 Höhenmeter
2. On any sunday / 8345 / 5 Runden  /  263 Kilometer  /  4400 Höhenmeter
3. Vertexto / 7165 / 6 Runden  /  253 Kilometer  /  3370 Höhenmeter
4. Scotti / 7052 / 4 Runden  /  184 Kilometer  /  4292 Höhenmeter
5. Daywalker / 6802 / 4 Runden  /  190 Kilometer  /  3952 Höhenmeter
6. Ploughman / 6625 / 5 Runden  /  231 Kilometer  /  3160 Höhenmeter
7. Hardy_aus_k / 6295 / 5 Runden  /  203 Kilometer  /  3250 Höhenmeter
8. Backloop / 6130 / 3 Runden  /  172 Kilometer  /  3550 Höhenmeter
9. Mtb-Kao / 5915 / 4 Runden  /  175 Kilometer  /  3290 Höhenmeter
10. Bernd aus Holz / 5810 / 3 Runden  /  154 Kilometer  /  3500 Höhenmeter

11. Blitzfitz / 5760 / 3 Runden  /  150 Kilometer  /  3510 Höhenmeter
12. Manni / 5029 / 4 Runden  /  169 Kilometer  /  2494 Höhenmeter
13. P.Pipowitsch / 5005 / 2 Runden  /  137 Kilometer  /  2950 Höhenmeter
14. Enrgy / 4815 / 5 Runden  /  161 Kilometer  /  2400 Höhenmeter
15. Mikkael / 4725 / 4 Runden  /  169 Kilometer  /  2190 Höhenmeter
16. Spitfire4 / 4080 / 2 Runden  /  122 Kilometer  /  2250 Höhenmeter
17. M.Panzer / 3935 / 2 Runden  /  99 Kilometer  /  2450 Höhenmeter
18. JürgenK / 3095 / 2 Runden  /  103 Kilometer  /  1550 Höhenmeter
19. Bruce Ville / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
20. Meg-71 / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter

21. EifelBear / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
22. Rpo35 / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
23. Torrez / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
24. Knax / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
25. Knightrider / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
26. Marco_lev / 2419 / 2 Runden  /  95 Kilometer  /  994 Höhenmeter
27. Dirk_aus_W / 1820 / 1 Runden  /  48 Kilometer  /  1100 Höhenmeter
28. Fietser / 1555 / 1 Runden  /  47 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
29. Papa Black-Jack / 1555 / 1 Runden  /  47 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
30. Badehose / 1555 / 1 Runden  /  47 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter

* Tomburg-Tour am 05.02.05 mit 30 Kilometer und 750 Höhenmeter gewertet


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

die Handlampe-Festspiele gehen weiter:

*Tourguidestatistik vom 08.02.2005:*

1. Handlampe / 704 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  32 Teilnehmer / 184 Kilometer
2. MTB-Kao / 435 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 175 Kilometer
3. On any Sunday / 435 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 185 Kilometer
4. Ploughman / 374 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 124 Kilometer
5. Hardy_aus_K / 373 Punkte / 2 Runden  /  17 Teilnehmer / 103 Kilometer
6. Enrgy / 306 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 96 Kilometer
7. Manni / 235 Punkte / 2 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 95 Kilometer
8. P Pipowitsch / 138 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 68 Kilometer
9. M.Panzer / 135 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer
10. Bernd aus Holz / 127 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 37 Kilometer
11. Scotti / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 35 Kilometer
12. Mikkael / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer

*Einzelstatistik vom 08.02.2005:*

1. Handlampe / 11217 / 7 Runden  /  301 Kilometer  /  6702 Höhenmeter
2. On any sunday / 11075 / 7 Runden  /  345 Kilometer  /  5900 Höhenmeter
3. Scotti / 9107 / 5 Runden  /  241 Kilometer  /  5492 Höhenmeter
4. Backloop / 8185 / 4 Runden  /  229 Kilometer  /  4750 Höhenmeter
5. Mtb-Kao / 7970 / 5 Runden  /  232 Kilometer  /  4490 Höhenmeter
6. Vertexto / 7165 / 6 Runden  /  253 Kilometer  /  3370 Höhenmeter
7. Hardy_aus_k / 6970 / 6 Runden  /  228 Kilometer  /  3550 Höhenmeter
8. Daywalker / 6802 / 4 Runden  /  190 Kilometer  /  3952 Höhenmeter
9. Ploughman / 6625 / 5 Runden  /  231 Kilometer  /  3160 Höhenmeter

10. Bernd aus Holz / 6485 / 4 Runden  /  179 Kilometer  /  3800 Höhenmeter
11. Blitzfitz / 5545 / 3 Runden  /  145 Kilometer  /  3370 Höhenmeter
12. Mikkael / 5400 / 5 Runden  /  194 Kilometer  /  2490 Höhenmeter
13. Manni / 5029 / 4 Runden  /  169 Kilometer  /  2494 Höhenmeter
14. P.Pipowitsch / 5005 / 2 Runden  /  137 Kilometer  /  2950 Höhenmeter
15. Enrgy / 4600 / 5 Runden  /  156 Kilometer  /  2260 Höhenmeter
16. Spitfire4 / 4080 / 2 Runden  /  122 Kilometer  /  2250 Höhenmeter
17. M.Panzer / 3720 / 2 Runden  /  94 Kilometer  /  2310 Höhenmeter
18. JürgenK / 3095 / 2 Runden  /  103 Kilometer  /  1550 Höhenmeter
19. Bruce Ville / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
20. Meg-71 / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Pepin (10. Februar 2005)

ist ja echt interessant.
hier werde ich öfter mal reinschauen und mal gespannt wann ich in der liste auftauche


----------



## rpo35 (11. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...22. Rpo35 / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter...


Also entweder ganz oder garnicht...meine aber mich daran erinnern zu können, dass mir garnicht lieber war...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Februar 2005)

Hallo Ralf,

sorry, das ist mir dadurch gegangen. Du warst bei Uwes Tour dabei und bist deshalb hereingerutscht   

Ich werde die Sache korrigieren. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## rpo35 (11. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> sorry, das ist mir dadurch gegangen. Du warst bei Uwes Tour dabei und bist deshalb hereingerutscht
> 
> ...


Das wirst Du rückwirkend garnicht können; mach Dir keinen Kopf...hab mich nur gewundert...


----------



## Ploughman (11. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wirst Du rückwirkend garnicht können; mach Dir keinen Kopf...hab mich nur gewundert...


Ha,

das ist dann dein Verhängnis  
*Uit deze sluip kom je niet meer buiten *


----------



## rpo35 (11. Februar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Ha,
> 
> das ist dann dein Verhängnis
> *Uit deze sluip kom je niet meer buiten *



Wenn Du (genau wie Torrez...  ) für die Tour die volle Punktzahl bekommen hast, stimmt die Stat. eh nicht...aber wie heißt es so schön: "Traue keiner Stat., die Du nicht selbst gefälscht hast"...


----------



## Ploughman (11. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du (genau wie Torrez...  ) für die Tour die volle Punktzahl bekommen hast, stimmt die Stat. eh nicht...aber wie heißt es so schön: "Traue keiner Stat., die Du nicht selbst gefälscht hast"...


Lieber Herr Ralf,

da ich ein grundsätzlich eigenbrödlerisches, kontaktscheues und introvertiertes Wesen habe: sei versichert, dass ich max. 5% meiner Touren etc in Gesellschaft verbringe. Die Statistik geht mir also ziemlich am Ar$ch vorbei.  

Dies soll jetzt aber auch nicht die Arbeit von Hardy schmälern, der ja wirklich ein tolles Engagement zeigt und 'ne Menge Arbeit investiert.  

Da das mir eigene Wesen gelegentlich aber auch von einer gewissen Pöbelleidenschaft heimgesucht wird und hier genug illustre Gestalten rumfallen, auf die der Spruch "grober Keil auf groben Klotz" hervorragend passt, verirre ich mich unvorsichtigerweise ab und an auch in diesen Thread  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (11. Februar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Herr Ralf,
> 
> da ich ein grundsätzlich eigenbrödlerisches, kontaktscheues und introvertiertes Wesen habe: sei versichert, dass ich max. 5% meiner Touren etc in Gesellschaft verbringe. Die Statistik geht mir also ziemlich am Ar$ch vorbei.
> 
> ...


Ich find's immer wieder köstlich...egal in welchem Thread...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

wie immer im Leben gibt es keine Gerechtigkeit. Sobald jemand eine Tour abbrechen muss, bekommt er trotzdem die volle Punktzahl angerechnet. Es ist doch schon Strafe genug, wenn jemand vor eine Tour beenden muss    

Der wahre Grund liegt wahrscheinlich darin, dass ich mir einfach nicht die Arbeit machen will, jetzt auch noch nachvollziehen, wer wann eine Tour verkürzt hat   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## rpo35 (11. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...Es ist doch schon Strafe genug, wenn jemand vor eine Tour beenden muss    ...


Glaube mir, lieber Hardy, eine weitere Stunde mit den Tomburgern ist sicher die grössere Strafe...  ...gell Uwe ?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. Februar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube mir, lieber Hardy, eine weitere Stunde mit den Tomburgern ist sicher die grössere Strafe...  ...gell Uwe ?



Ich denke nicht, denn ich gehe davon aus, dass das alles Masochisten sind. Das ist dann schon ein Verlust   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. Februar 2005)

*Einzelstatistik vom 13.02.2005:*

1. Handlampe / 11217 / 7 Runden  /  301 Kilometer  /  6702 Höhenmeter
2. On any sunday / 11075 / 7 Runden  /  345 Kilometer  /  5900 Höhenmeter
3. Scotti / 9107 / 5 Runden  /  241 Kilometer  /  5492 Höhenmeter
4. Vertexto / 8515 / 7 Runden  /  283 Kilometer  /  4270 Höhenmeter
5. Hardy_aus_k / 8320 / 7 Runden  /  258 Kilometer  /  4450 Höhenmeter
6. Backloop / 8185 / 4 Runden  /  229 Kilometer  /  4750 Höhenmeter
7. Mtb-Kao / 7970 / 5 Runden  /  232 Kilometer  /  4490 Höhenmeter
8. Daywalker / 6802 / 4 Runden  /  190 Kilometer  /  3952 Höhenmeter
9. Ploughman / 6625 / 5 Runden  /  231 Kilometer  /  3160 Höhenmeter
10. Bernd aus Holz / 6485 / 4 Runden  /  179 Kilometer  /  3800 Höhenmeter

11. Manni / 6379 / 5 Runden  /  199 Kilometer  /  3394 Höhenmeter
12. Blitzfitz / 5545 / 3 Runden  /  145 Kilometer  /  3370 Höhenmeter
13. Mikkael / 5400 / 5 Runden  /  194 Kilometer  /  2490 Höhenmeter
14. P.Pipowitsch / 5005 / 2 Runden  /  137 Kilometer  /  2950 Höhenmeter
15. Enrgy / 4600 / 5 Runden  /  156 Kilometer  /  2260 Höhenmeter
16. JürgenK / 4445 / 3 Runden  /  133 Kilometer  /  2450 Höhenmeter
17. Spitfire4 / 4080 / 2 Runden  /  122 Kilometer  /  2250 Höhenmeter
18. M.Panzer / 3720 / 2 Runden  /  94 Kilometer  /  2310 Höhenmeter
19. MTB309 / 2740 / 2 Runden  /  96 Kilometer  /  1300 Höhenmeter
20. Bruce Ville / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter

21. Meg-71 / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
22. EifelBear / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
23. Torrez / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
24. Knax / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
25. Knightrider / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
26. Marco_lev / 2419 / 2 Runden  /  95 Kilometer  /  994 Höhenmeter
27. XCRacer / 2055 / 1 Runden  /  57 Kilometer  /  1200 Höhenmeter
28. Dirk_aus_W / 1820 / 1 Runden  /  48 Kilometer  /  1100 Höhenmeter
29. Pepin / 1785 / 2 Runden  /  67 Kilometer  /  780 Höhenmeter
30. Fietser / 1555 / 1 Runden  /  47 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter

*Teamguidestatistik vom 13.02.2005:*

1. Handlampe / 704 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  32 Teilnehmer / 184 Kilometer
2. Hardy_aus_K / 503 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  22 Teilnehmer / 133 Kilometer
3. MTB-Kao / 435 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 175 Kilometer
4. On any Sunday / 435 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 185 Kilometer
5. Ploughman / 374 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 124 Kilometer
6. Enrgy / 306 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 96 Kilometer
7. Pepin / 247 Punkte / 2 Runden  /  8 Teilnehmer / 67 Kilometer
8. Manni / 235 Punkte / 2 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 95 Kilometer
9. P Pipowitsch / 138 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 68 Kilometer
10. M.Panzer / 135 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer

11. Bernd aus Holz / 127 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 37 Kilometer
12. Scotti / 115 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 35 Kilometer
13. Mikkael / 115 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer
14. Vertexto / 108 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 38 Kilometer

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (14. Februar 2005)

Jaja, mein Vorsprung schmilzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (14. Februar 2005)

so ist das wenn man am wochenende aussetzt


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

bevor ich mich dann in die Alpen verdrücke, der Stand nach den Feierabendtouren.

Einzelstatistik vom 18.02.2005:

1. Handlampe / 12072 / 8 Runden  /  324 Kilometer  /  7212 Höhenmeter
2. On any sunday / 11075 / 7 Runden  /  345 Kilometer  /  5900 Höhenmeter
3. Scotti / 9962 / 6 Runden  /  264 Kilometer  /  6002 Höhenmeter
4. Vertexto / 8515 / 7 Runden  /  283 Kilometer  /  4270 Höhenmeter
5. Hardy_aus_k / 8320 / 7 Runden  /  258 Kilometer  /  4450 Höhenmeter
6. Backloop / 8185 / 4 Runden  /  229 Kilometer  /  4750 Höhenmeter
7. Mtb-Kao / 7970 / 5 Runden  /  232 Kilometer  /  4490 Höhenmeter
8. Daywalker / 6802 / 4 Runden  /  190 Kilometer  /  3952 Höhenmeter
9. Ploughman / 6625 / 5 Runden  /  231 Kilometer  /  3160 Höhenmeter
10. Bernd aus Holz / 6485 / 4 Runden  /  179 Kilometer  /  3800 Höhenmeter

11. Manni / 6379 / 5 Runden  /  199 Kilometer  /  3394 Höhenmeter
12. Blitzfitz / 5545 / 3 Runden  /  145 Kilometer  /  3370 Höhenmeter
13. Mikkael / 5400 / 5 Runden  /  194 Kilometer  /  2490 Höhenmeter
14. P.Pipowitsch / 5005 / 2 Runden  /  137 Kilometer  /  2950 Höhenmeter
15. Enrgy / 4600 / 5 Runden  /  156 Kilometer  /  2260 Höhenmeter
16. JürgenK / 4445 / 3 Runden  /  133 Kilometer  /  2450 Höhenmeter
17. Spitfire4 / 4080 / 2 Runden  /  122 Kilometer  /  2250 Höhenmeter
18. M.Panzer / 3720 / 2 Runden  /  94 Kilometer  /  2310 Höhenmeter
19. Marco_lev / 3529 / 3 Runden  /  137 Kilometer  /  1474 Höhenmeter
20. MTB309 / 2740 / 2 Runden  /  96 Kilometer  /  1300 Höhenmeter

21. Bruce Ville / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
22. Meg-71 / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
23. EifelBear / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
24. Torrez / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
25. Knax / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
26. Knightrider / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
27. Pepin / 2430 / 3 Runden  /  90 Kilometer  /  1080 Höhenmeter
28. Kimmi J. / 2430 / 3 Runden  /  90 Kilometer  /  1080 Höhenmeter
29. XCRacer / 2055 / 1 Runden  /  57 Kilometer  /  1200 Höhenmeter
30. Dirk_aus_W / 1820 / 1 Runden  /  48 Kilometer  /  1100 Höhenmeter

31. Kalinka / 1630 / 2 Runden  /  48 Kilometer  /  910 Höhenmeter
32. Fietser / 1555 / 1 Runden  /  47 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
33. Papa Black-Jack / 1555 / 1 Runden  /  47 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
34. Badehose / 1555 / 1 Runden  /  47 Kilometer  /  850 Höhenmeter
35. Racetec1 / 1540 / 1 Runden  /  56 Kilometer  /  700 Höhenmeter
36. Kitesun / 1540 / 1 Runden  /  56 Kilometer  /  700 Höhenmeter
37. Delgado / 1540 / 1 Runden  /  56 Kilometer  /  700 Höhenmeter
38. Solymontes / 1540 / 1 Runden  /  56 Kilometer  /  700 Höhenmeter
39. Athohop / 1540 / 1 Runden  /  56 Kilometer  /  700 Höhenmeter
40. Lüni / 1375 / 1 Runden  /  29 Kilometer  /  940 Höhenmeter

Tourguidestatistik vom 18.02.2005:

1. Handlampe / 797 Punkte / 5 Runden  /  34 Teilnehmer / 207 Kilometer
2. Hardy_aus_K / 503 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  22 Teilnehmer / 133 Kilometer
3. MTB-Kao / 435 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 175 Kilometer
4. On any Sunday / 435 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 185 Kilometer
5. Ploughman / 374 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 124 Kilometer
6. Pepin / 350 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  11 Teilnehmer / 90 Kilometer
7. Enrgy / 306 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 96 Kilometer
8. Manni / 235 Punkte / 2 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 95 Kilometer
9. P Pipowitsch / 138 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 68 Kilometer
10. M.Panzer / 135 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer

11. Bernd aus Holz / 127 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 37 Kilometer
12. Scotti / 115 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 35 Kilometer
13. Mikkael / 115 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer
14. v6bastian / 112 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 42 Kilometer
15. Vertexto / 108 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 38 Kilometer

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mtb309 (18. Februar 2005)

Super Hardy, 
endlich mal in einer deiner Statistiken Erwähnung finden: für mich geht ein lang gehegter Traum endlich in Erfüllung. 
Und dann gleich noch unter den Top-20   

Habe zwar keine Ahnung, wie sich deine Punkte errechnen (das ist aber im richtigen Leben auch nicht anders), 
aber egal, hardy, zu deinen Statistiken hatte ich schon immer tiefstes Vertrauen 
      (Leute ich weiß wirklich, wovon ich spreche)     

Es grüßt den Schneekönig (viel Spaß im Skiurlaub - wir werden nicht nur deine Statistiken vermissen ...)


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Februar 2005)

@MTB309

Seitdem ich monatelang Kundendienst-Kennzahlen rauf und runter gerechnet habe  ,  hat es mich nicht mehr losgelassen   Und so schliesst sich der Kreis   

Aber die Sache hier ist kein Geheimnis. In der laufenden Saison lautet die Formel wie folgt:

Gesamtpunktzahl = gefahrene Kilometer *15 + Höhenmeter

Bei der Tourguidewertung gibt es pro Tour 50 Punkte; pro Teilnehmer 10 Punkte und für jeden gefahrenen Kilometer 1 Punkt. Mit anderen Worten:

für die Mühe eine Tour auszuschreiben gibt es Punkte, 

für die Marketingfähigkeit andere Verrückte zu überzeugen, gibt es Punkte und 

für jeden Kilometer, den es gelingt, den Hühnerhausen zusammenzuhalten, gibt es natürlich auch Punkte.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

alles ist gepackt, da ist der richtige Moment, sich neuen Statistiken auszudenken:

*Absolute Höhenmeter*

1. Handlampe	7212,0
2. Scotti	             6002,0
3. On any sunday	5900,0
4. Backloop	4750,0
5. Mtb-Kao	4490,0
6. Hardy_aus_k	4450,0
7. Vertexto	4270,0
8. Daywalker	3952,0
9. Bernd aus Holz	3800,0
10. Manni	3394,0


*Durchschnittliche Höhenmeter pro Tour*

1. P.Pipowitsch	1475,0
2. Backloop	1187,5
3. M.Panzer	1155,0
4. Spitfire4	1125,0
5. Blitzfitz	1123,3
6. Scotti	             1000,3
7. Daywalker	988,0
8. Bernd aus Holz	950,0
9. Handlampe	901,5
10. Mtb-Kao	898,0

11. On any sunday	842,9
12. JürgenK	816,7
13. Manni	678,8
14. MTB309	650,0
15. Hardy_aus_k	635,7
16. Ploughman	632,0
17. Vertexto	610,0
18. Mikkael	498,0
19. Marco_lev	491,3
20. Kalinka	455,0


*Höhenmeter im Verhältnis zur gefahrenen Strecken *
(sagt aus, wieviele Höhenmeter jemand durchschnittlich pro Kilometer gefahren ist)

1. M.Panzer	24,6
2. Blitzfitz	23,2
3. Scotti	             22,7
4. Handlampe	22,3
5. P.Pipowitsch	21,5
6. Bernd aus Holz	21,2
7. Daywalker	20,8
8. Backloop	20,7
9. Mtb-Kao	19,4
10. Kalinka	19,0

11. Spitfire4	18,4
12. JürgenK	18,4
13. Hardy_aus_k	17,2
14. On any sunday	17,1
15. Manni	17,1
16. Vertexto	15,1
17. Enrgy	             14,5
18. Ploughman	13,7
19. MTB309	13,5
20. Mikkael	12,8

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

es geht weiter. Habt Ihr schon überlegt, was Euch die Tourguides durchschnittlich zumuten. Ich schon   

*Durchschnittliche Teilnehmeranzahl, Kilometer und Höhenmeter pro Tour*

Handlampe	6,8	41,4	962,0
Hardy_aus_K	7,3	44,3	816,7
MTB-Kao	             1,5	43,8	822,5
On any Sunday	3,3	61,7	1200,0
Ploughman	3,3	41,3	416,7
Pepin	             3,7	30,0	360,0
Enrgy	             2,0	32,0	350,0
Manni	             2,0	47,5	497,0
P Pipowitsch	2,0	68,0	1250,0
M.Panzer	             6,0	25,0	610,0
Bernd aus Holz	4,0	37,0	700,0
Scotti	             3,0	35,0	592,0
Mikkael	             4,0	25,0	300,0
v6bastian	2,0	42,0	480,0
Vertexto	             2,0	38,0	210,0

Es ist noch unbefriedigend und noch nicht richtig aussagekräftig   . Ich muss noch eine Aufteilung in Tagestouren und Feierabendrunden machen. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

wenn ich mir das optische Ergebnis meiner Bemühungen anschaue, bin ich gefrustet   

Weiss hier einer, wie ich Tabellen aus Excel vernünftig posten kann ? Alternativ würde mir auch helfen, wenn ich wüsste, ob ich Tabulatoren verwenden kann ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (18. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> wenn ich mir das optische Ergebnis meiner Bemühungen anschaue, bin ich gefrustet
> 
> ...


Laß man gut sein, Hardy. Sieht doch schon gut aus.
Was man sich als mathematisch begabter Mensch alles für Statistiken ausdenken kann (und sogar noch mit Aussagekraft, wenn man Zahlen interpretieren kann !)
Super  .
Bernd


----------



## rpo35 (18. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> wenn ich mir das optische Ergebnis meiner Bemühungen anschaue, bin ich gefrustet
> 
> ...


Hallo Hardy,

schonmal an einen Screenshot gedacht ?...  
Ach...einen superschönen Urlaub wünsche ich Dir !  
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Manni (19. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> wenn ich mir das optische Ergebnis meiner Bemühungen anschaue, bin ich gefrustet
> 
> ...



Poste die Excel-Tabelle doch einfach als Bildschirmphoto.
Alt oder Strg + Druck-Taste.

Leute draußen schneit es, aber wie! Werde morgen direkt mal ne Schneetour starten.
Ok, man sollte zuerst alle Antworten lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (19. Februar 2005)

@hardy
ich mache mir langsam sorgen um dich. du drehst ja bald völlig am rad


----------



## Pepin (19. Februar 2005)

muß er doch er ist doch radler


----------



## rpo35 (19. Februar 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Poste die Excel-Tabelle doch einfach als Bildschirmphoto.
> Alt oder Strg + Druck-Taste.
> 
> Leute draußen schneit es, aber wie! Werde morgen direkt mal ne Schneetour starten.
> Ok, man sollte zuerst alle Antworten lesen


Moin,

[KLUGSCHEI*MODUSEIN]Was meinst Du was ein Screenshot ist; allerdings habe ich nur das aktive Fenster in die Zwischenablage kopiert und zwar mit AltGr, Strg und Druck [KLUGSCHEI*MODUSAUS]

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-Kao (20. Februar 2005)

@hardy
nach unserer gestrigen schneematschtour beantragen onkel sunday und ich einen trailbeschaffenheitsfaktor (z.b. von trocken 1 --> schneematsch 1,5). also, lasse dir mal was einfallen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

damit wäre dann der Skiurlaub auch geschafft und ich werde mich nun daran begeben, die letzte Woche nachzuarbeiten.

Könnt Ihr bitte die Touren mit Datum, Streckenlänge, Höhenmeter und Teilnehmern nennen, die stattgefunden haben. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Pepin (27. Februar 2005)

und wie wars?

habe die liste mit den letzten touren zugemailt zugemailt


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (27. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> damit wäre dann der Skiurlaub auch geschafft und ich werde mich nun daran begeben, die letzte Woche nachzuarbeiten.
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe, daß der Urlaub schön war (wahrscheinlich leider ohne Biken  )
Hier meine Tour (bei oas #237)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130015
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

eben habe ich dann erst einmal die letzte MTB-Woche nachgearbeitet. Dabei ergibt sich dann folgender aktueller Stand:

1. Handlampe / 12812 / 9 Runden  /  350 Kilometer  /  7562 Höhenmeter
2. On any sunday / 11075 / 7 Runden  /  345 Kilometer  /  5900 Höhenmeter
3. Scotti / 9962 / 6 Runden  /  264 Kilometer  /  6002 Höhenmeter
4. Vertexto / 8515 / 7 Runden  /  283 Kilometer  /  4270 Höhenmeter
5. Bernd aus Holz / 8365 / 5 Runden  /  233 Kilometer  /  4870 Höhenmeter
6. Hardy_aus_k / 8320 / 7 Runden  /  258 Kilometer  /  4450 Höhenmeter
7. Manni / 8259 / 6 Runden  /  253 Kilometer  /  4464 Höhenmeter
8. Backloop / 8185 / 4 Runden  /  229 Kilometer  /  4750 Höhenmeter
9. Mtb-Kao / 7970 / 5 Runden  /  232 Kilometer  /  4490 Höhenmeter
10. Blitzfitz / 7425 / 4 Runden  /  199 Kilometer  /  4440 Höhenmeter

11. Daywalker / 6802 / 4 Runden  /  190 Kilometer  /  3952 Höhenmeter
12. Ploughman / 6625 / 5 Runden  /  231 Kilometer  /  3160 Höhenmeter
13. Mikkael / 5400 / 5 Runden  /  194 Kilometer  /  2490 Höhenmeter
14. Pepin / 5080 / 6 Runden  /  192 Kilometer  /  2200 Höhenmeter
15. P.Pipowitsch / 5005 / 2 Runden  /  137 Kilometer  /  2950 Höhenmeter
16. Marco_lev / 4634 / 4 Runden  /  178 Kilometer  /  1964 Höhenmeter
17. Enrgy / 4600 / 5 Runden  /  156 Kilometer  /  2260 Höhenmeter
18. JürgenK / 4445 / 3 Runden  /  133 Kilometer  /  2450 Höhenmeter
19. Spitfire4 / 4080 / 2 Runden  /  122 Kilometer  /  2250 Höhenmeter
20. M.Panzer / 3720 / 2 Runden  /  94 Kilometer  /  2310 Höhenmeter

21. Badehose / 3435 / 2 Runden  /  101 Kilometer  /  1920 Höhenmeter
22. Delgado / 3420 / 2 Runden  /  110 Kilometer  /  1770 Höhenmeter
23. Kimmi J. / 3325 / 4 Runden  /  127 Kilometer  /  1420 Höhenmeter
24. MTB309 / 2740 / 2 Runden  /  96 Kilometer  /  1300 Höhenmeter
25. Bruce Ville / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
26. Meg-71 / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
27. EifelBear / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
28. Torrez / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
29. Knax / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
30. Knightrider / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter

Damit ist dann der Februar fast abgeschlossen. Es finden also weiterhin die Handlampe-Festspiele statt. Mit dem MTB-Treff Troisdorf/Spich ist nun ein weiterer interessanter Mitspieler auf, der schon die ersten Spuren in der Statistik hinterlässt.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

nachdem dann auch die letzte Tour des Monats abgeschlossen ist, gibt es nun den abschliessenden Februarstand:

1. Handlampe / 12812 / 9 Runden  /  350 Kilometer  /  7562 Höhenmeter
2. On any sunday / 11075 / 7 Runden  /  345 Kilometer  /  5900 Höhenmeter
3. Scotti / 9962 / 6 Runden  /  264 Kilometer  /  6002 Höhenmeter
4. Manni / 9404 / 7 Runden  /  290 Kilometer  /  5054 Höhenmeter
5. Vertexto / 8515 / 7 Runden  /  283 Kilometer  /  4270 Höhenmeter
6. Bernd aus Holz / 8365 / 5 Runden  /  233 Kilometer  /  4870 Höhenmeter
7. Hardy_aus_k / 8320 / 7 Runden  /  258 Kilometer  /  4450 Höhenmeter
8. Backloop / 8185 / 4 Runden  /  229 Kilometer  /  4750 Höhenmeter
9. Mtb-Kao / 7970 / 5 Runden  /  232 Kilometer  /  4490 Höhenmeter
10. Blitzfitz / 7425 / 4 Runden  /  199 Kilometer  /  4440 Höhenmeter

11. Daywalker / 6802 / 4 Runden  /  190 Kilometer  /  3952 Höhenmeter
12. Ploughman / 6625 / 5 Runden  /  231 Kilometer  /  3160 Höhenmeter
13. Marco_lev / 5779 / 5 Runden  /  215 Kilometer  /  2554 Höhenmeter
14. Mikkael / 5400 / 5 Runden  /  194 Kilometer  /  2490 Höhenmeter
15. Pepin / 5080 / 6 Runden  /  192 Kilometer  /  2200 Höhenmeter
16. P.Pipowitsch / 5005 / 2 Runden  /  137 Kilometer  /  2950 Höhenmeter
17. Enrgy / 4600 / 5 Runden  /  156 Kilometer  /  2260 Höhenmeter
18. JürgenK / 4445 / 3 Runden  /  133 Kilometer  /  2450 Höhenmeter
19. Spitfire4 / 4080 / 2 Runden  /  122 Kilometer  /  2250 Höhenmeter
20. M.Panzer / 3720 / 2 Runden  /  94 Kilometer  /  2310 Höhenmeter

21. Badehose / 3435 / 2 Runden  /  101 Kilometer  /  1920 Höhenmeter
22. Delgado / 3420 / 2 Runden  /  110 Kilometer  /  1770 Höhenmeter
23. v6bastian / 3360 / 3 Runden  /  120 Kilometer  /  1560 Höhenmeter
24. Kimmi J. / 3325 / 4 Runden  /  127 Kilometer  /  1420 Höhenmeter
25. MTB309 / 2740 / 2 Runden  /  96 Kilometer  /  1300 Höhenmeter
26. Bruce Ville / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
27. Meg-71 / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
28. EifelBear / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
29. Torrez / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
30. Knax / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter

Und die Tourguidestatistik sieht wie folgt aus:

1. Handlampe / 797 Punkte / 5 Runden  /  34 Teilnehmer / 207 Kilometer
2. Pepin / 752 Punkte / 6 Runden  /  26 Teilnehmer / 192 Kilometer
3. Hardy_aus_K / 503 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  22 Teilnehmer / 133 Kilometer
4. On any Sunday / 435 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 185 Kilometer
5. MTB-Kao / 435 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 175 Kilometer
6. Ploughman / 374 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 124 Kilometer
7. Manni / 352 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  7 Teilnehmer / 132 Kilometer
8. Enrgy / 306 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 96 Kilometer
9. Bernd aus Holz / 281 Punkte / 2 Runden  /  9 Teilnehmer / 91 Kilometer
10. v6bastian / 223 Punkte / 2 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 83 Kilometer

11. P Pipowitsch / 138 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 68 Kilometer
12. M.Panzer / 135 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer
13. Scotti / 115 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 35 Kilometer
14. Mikkael / 115 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer
15. Vertexto / 108 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 38 Kilometer

Im Februar haben damit 18 Touren mit 77 Teilnehmer stattgefunden, wobei 656 Kilometer zurücklegt und 10350 Höhenmeter überwunden wurden. Das bedeutet ein kleinen Abfall gegenüber Januar (21 Touren, 74 Teilnehmer, 953 Kilometer und 15586 Höhenmeter).

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

die Mühen von Pepin haben sich gelohnt, er hat die Führung in der Tourguidestatistik übernommen. Das sollte es wert sein, einen aktuellen Stand zu posten:

1. Pepin / 952 Punkte / 8 Runden  /  30 Teilnehmer / 252 Kilometer
2. Handlampe / 797 Punkte / 5 Runden  /  34 Teilnehmer / 207 Kilometer
3. Hardy_aus_K / 503 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  22 Teilnehmer / 133 Kilometer
4. On any Sunday / 435 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 185 Kilometer
5. MTB-Kao / 435 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 175 Kilometer
6. Ploughman / 374 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 124 Kilometer
7. Manni / 352 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  7 Teilnehmer / 132 Kilometer
8. Enrgy / 306 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 96 Kilometer
9. Bernd aus Holz / 281 Punkte / 2 Runden  /  9 Teilnehmer / 91 Kilometer

10. v6bastian / 223 Punkte / 2 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 83 Kilometer
11. P Pipowitsch / 138 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 68 Kilometer
12. M.Panzer / 135 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer
13. Scotti / 115 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 35 Kilometer
14. Mikkael / 115 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer
15. Vertexto / 108 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 38 Kilometer

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Pepin (3. März 2005)

na obwohl ich die tour ausgeschriebenhabe war heute eigentlich Kimmi der Guide zumindest zu 90%


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

eines habe ich entdeckt, was nicht unentdeckt bleiben sollte. Unsere eifrige *Kalinka* ist vom jungen Talent *Lakota* von der Spitze der Frauenwertung verdrängt worden:

33. Lakota / 2575 / 3 Runden  /  101 Kilometer  /  1060 Höhenmeter
34. Kalinka / 2370 / 3 Runden  /  74 Kilometer  /  1260 Höhenmeter

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

dann will ich mal schnell die korrigierte Guidestatistik veröffentlichen. Es ändert sich nichts der Spitze, aber ein weiterer Wettbewerber um das gesponserte Weihnachtsessen greift in das Geschehen ein:

1. Pepin / 836 Punkte / 7 Runden  /  27 Teilnehmer / 216 Kilometer
2. Handlampe / 797 Punkte / 5 Runden  /  34 Teilnehmer / 207 Kilometer
3. Hardy_aus_K / 503 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  22 Teilnehmer / 133 Kilometer
4. On any Sunday / 435 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 185 Kilometer
5. MTB-Kao / 435 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 175 Kilometer
6. Ploughman / 374 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 124 Kilometer
7. Manni / 352 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  7 Teilnehmer / 132 Kilometer
8. Enrgy / 306 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 96 Kilometer
9. Bernd aus Holz / 281 Punkte / 2 Runden  /  9 Teilnehmer / 91 Kilometer
10. v6bastian / 223 Punkte / 2 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 83 Kilometer

11. P Pipowitsch / 138 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 68 Kilometer
12. M.Panzer / 135 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer
13. Kimmi J. / 116 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 36 Kilometer
14. Scotti / 115 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 35 Kilometer
15. Mikkael / 115 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer
16. Vertexto / 108 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 38 Kilometer

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (3. März 2005)

Und wann wird das "To(u)r der Woche eingeführt" ?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

jetzt habe ich auch die laufende Woche aufgearbeitet. Ich hoffe, dass meine Daten richtig sind, wenn nicht bitte ich um kurzen Hinweis: 

07.03.2005	1	Opladen	Manni	46	610	-	Manni
07.03.2005	1	Opladen	Manni	46	610	-	Marco_Lev
08.03.2005	1	Siebengebirge	Handlampe	36	510	-	Handlampe
08.03.2005	1	Siebengebirge	Handlampe	36	510	-	daywalker
08.03.2005	1	Siebengebirge	Handlampe	36	510	-	Scotti
08.03.2005	1	Siebengebirge	Handlampe	36	510	-	Lüni
10.03.2005	1	WahnerHeide	Pepin	29	410	16,3	Pepin
10.03.2005	1	WahnerHeide	Pepin	29	410	16,3	Kimmi J.

Und hier dann die neue Einzelstatistik (Stand 11.03.2005):

1. Handlampe / 13862 / 10 Runden  /  386 Kilometer  /  8072 Höhenmeter
2. On any sunday / 11075 / 7 Runden  /  345 Kilometer  /  5900 Höhenmeter
3. Scotti / 11012 / 7 Runden  /  300 Kilometer  /  6512 Höhenmeter
4. Manni / 10704 / 8 Runden  /  336 Kilometer  /  5664 Höhenmeter
5. Vertexto / 8515 / 7 Runden  /  283 Kilometer  /  4270 Höhenmeter
6. Bernd aus Holz / 8365 / 5 Runden  /  233 Kilometer  /  4870 Höhenmeter
7. Hardy_aus_k / 8320 / 7 Runden  /  258 Kilometer  /  4450 Höhenmeter
8. Backloop / 8185 / 4 Runden  /  229 Kilometer  /  4750 Höhenmeter
9. Mtb-Kao / 7970 / 5 Runden  /  232 Kilometer  /  4490 Höhenmeter
10. Daywalker / 7852 / 5 Runden  /  226 Kilometer  /  4462 Höhenmeter

11. Blitzfitz / 7425 / 4 Runden  /  199 Kilometer  /  4440 Höhenmeter
12. Pepin / 7345 / 9 Runden  /  281 Kilometer  /  3130 Höhenmeter
13. Marco_lev / 7079 / 6 Runden  /  261 Kilometer  /  3164 Höhenmeter
14. Ploughman / 6625 / 5 Runden  /  231 Kilometer  /  3160 Höhenmeter
15. Mikkael / 5400 / 5 Runden  /  194 Kilometer  /  2490 Höhenmeter
16. P.Pipowitsch / 5005 / 2 Runden  /  137 Kilometer  /  2950 Höhenmeter
17. Kimmi J. / 4990 / 6 Runden  /  192 Kilometer  /  2110 Höhenmeter
18. Enrgy / 4600 / 5 Runden  /  156 Kilometer  /  2260 Höhenmeter
19. JürgenK / 4445 / 3 Runden  /  133 Kilometer  /  2450 Höhenmeter
20. Spitfire4 / 4080 / 2 Runden  /  122 Kilometer  /  2250 Höhenmeter

21. M.Panzer / 3720 / 2 Runden  /  94 Kilometer  /  2310 Höhenmeter
22. Badehose / 3435 / 2 Runden  /  101 Kilometer  /  1920 Höhenmeter
23. Delgado / 3420 / 2 Runden  /  110 Kilometer  /  1770 Höhenmeter
24. v6bastian / 3360 / 3 Runden  /  120 Kilometer  /  1560 Höhenmeter
25. MTB309 / 2740 / 2 Runden  /  96 Kilometer  /  1300 Höhenmeter
26. Bruce Ville / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
27. Meg-71 / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
28. EifelBear / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
29. Torrez / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
30. Knax / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter

Die Guidestatistik sieht wie folgt aus:

1. Pepin / 935 Punkte / 8 Runden  /  29 Teilnehmer / 245 Kilometer
2. Handlampe / 923 Punkte / 6 Runden  /  38 Teilnehmer / 243 Kilometer
3. Hardy_aus_K / 503 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  22 Teilnehmer / 133 Kilometer
4. Manni / 468 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  9 Teilnehmer / 178 Kilometer
5. On any Sunday / 435 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 185 Kilometer
6. MTB-Kao / 435 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 175 Kilometer
7. Ploughman / 374 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 124 Kilometer
8. Enrgy / 306 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 96 Kilometer
9. Bernd aus Holz / 281 Punkte / 2 Runden  /  9 Teilnehmer / 91 Kilometer
10. v6bastian / 223 Punkte / 2 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 83 Kilometer

11. P Pipowitsch / 138 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 68 Kilometer
12. M.Panzer / 135 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer
13. Kimmi J. / 116 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 36 Kilometer
14. Scotti / 115 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 35 Kilometer
15. Mikkael / 115 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer
16. Vertexto / 108 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 38 Kilometer

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (12. März 2005)

am 10.03. war noch athohop dabei


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe mal die ersten drei Monate ausgewertet:

Januar: 21 Touren - 953 Kilometer 15586 Höhenmeter - 74 Teilnehmer

Februar: 18 Touren - 656 Kilometer 10350 Höhenmeter - 77 Teilnehmer

März: 6 Touren - 204 Kilometer 2550 Höhenmeter - 15 Teilnehmer

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

nachdem nun alle Touren beendet sind erhaltet Ihr die Einzel- und Tourguidestatistik zum Stand vom 13.03.2005:

*Einzelstatistik*

1. On any sunday / 14390 / 9 Runden  /  448 Kilometer  /  7670 Höhenmeter
2. Handlampe / 13862 / 10 Runden  /  386 Kilometer  /  8072 Höhenmeter
3. Scotti / 11012 / 7 Runden  /  300 Kilometer  /  6512 Höhenmeter
4. Manni / 10704 / 8 Runden  /  336 Kilometer  /  5664 Höhenmeter
5. Hardy_aus_k / 10310 / 9 Runden  /  324 Kilometer  /  5450 Höhenmeter
6. Bernd aus Holz / 10290 / 6 Runden  /  288 Kilometer  /  5970 Höhenmeter
7. Pepin / 9610 / 11 Runden  /  364 Kilometer  /  4150 Höhenmeter
8. Vertexto / 8515 / 7 Runden  /  283 Kilometer  /  4270 Höhenmeter
9. Backloop / 8185 / 4 Runden  /  229 Kilometer  /  4750 Höhenmeter
10. Mtb-Kao / 7970 / 5 Runden  /  232 Kilometer  /  4490 Höhenmeter

11. Daywalker / 7852 / 5 Runden  /  226 Kilometer  /  4462 Höhenmeter
12. Blitzfitz / 7425 / 4 Runden  /  199 Kilometer  /  4440 Höhenmeter
13. Marco_lev / 7079 / 6 Runden  /  261 Kilometer  /  3164 Höhenmeter
14. Ploughman / 6625 / 5 Runden  /  231 Kilometer  /  3160 Höhenmeter
15. Mikkael / 5400 / 5 Runden  /  194 Kilometer  /  2490 Höhenmeter
16. Badehose / 5360 / 3 Runden  /  156 Kilometer  /  3020 Höhenmeter
17. P.Pipowitsch / 5005 / 2 Runden  /  137 Kilometer  /  2950 Höhenmeter
18. Kimmi J. / 4990 / 6 Runden  /  192 Kilometer  /  2110 Höhenmeter
19. Enrgy / 4600 / 5 Runden  /  156 Kilometer  /  2260 Höhenmeter
20. JürgenK / 4445 / 3 Runden  /  133 Kilometer  /  2450 Höhenmeter

21. Spitfire4 / 4080 / 2 Runden  /  122 Kilometer  /  2250 Höhenmeter
22. M.Panzer / 3720 / 2 Runden  /  94 Kilometer  /  2310 Höhenmeter
23. Delgado / 3420 / 2 Runden  /  110 Kilometer  /  1770 Höhenmeter
24. v6bastian / 3360 / 3 Runden  /  120 Kilometer  /  1560 Höhenmeter
25. Athohop / 3125 / 3 Runden  /  111 Kilometer  /  1460 Höhenmeter
26. MTB309 / 2740 / 2 Runden  /  96 Kilometer  /  1300 Höhenmeter
27. Bruce Ville / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
28. Meg-71 / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
29. EifelBear / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
30. Torrez / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter

*Tourguidestatistik*

1. Pepin / 1168 Punkte / 10 Runden  /  34 Teilnehmer / 328 Kilometer
2. Handlampe / 923 Punkte / 6 Runden  /  38 Teilnehmer / 243 Kilometer
3. Hardy_aus_K / 606 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  24 Teilnehmer / 166 Kilometer
4. Manni / 468 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  9 Teilnehmer / 178 Kilometer
5. On any Sunday / 435 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 185 Kilometer
6. MTB-Kao / 435 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 175 Kilometer
7. Bernd aus Holz / 416 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  12 Teilnehmer / 146 Kilometer
8. Ploughman / 374 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 124 Kilometer
9. Enrgy / 306 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 96 Kilometer
10. v6bastian / 223 Punkte / 2 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 83 Kilometer

11. P Pipowitsch / 138 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 68 Kilometer
12. M.Panzer / 135 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer
13. Kimmi J. / 116 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 36 Kilometer
14. Scotti / 115 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 35 Kilometer
15. Mikkael / 115 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer
16. Vertexto / 108 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 38 Kilometer

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. März 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> nachdem nun alle Touren beendet sind erhaltet Ihr die Einzel- und Tourguidestatistik zum Stand vom 13.03.2005:
> 
> ...


Hallo Hardy,
entschuldige bitte; hier noch zwei Nachträge vom 11. und 12.3.2005 (#243 und #244):

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1792378#post1792378

Grüße 
Bernd


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. März 2005)

@Bernd aus Holz

Ich habe natürlich gewusst, dass Du eine Tour ausgeschrieben hattest. Aber ich war davon ausgegangen, dass Ihr die Tour wg. des gruseligen Wetters habt ausfallen lassen. Sonst hätte ich schon nachgefragt.

Aber da habe ich Euch wohl unterschätzt   

Damit siehst es nun wie folgt für Dich in der Statistik aus:

*Einzelstatistik:*

2. Handlampe / 13862 / 10 Runden  /  386 Kilometer  /  8072 Höhenmeter
3. Scotti / 11012 / 7 Runden  /  300 Kilometer  /  6512 Höhenmeter
4. Bernd aus Holz / 10960 / 7 Runden  /  314 Kilometer  /  6250 Höhenmeter
5. Manni / 10704 / 8 Runden  /  336 Kilometer  /  5664 Höhenmeter
6. Hardy_aus_k / 10310 / 9 Runden  /  324 Kilometer  /  5450 Höhenmeter

*Guidestatistik:*

2. Handlampe / 923 Punkte / 6 Runden  /  38 Teilnehmer / 243 Kilometer
3. Hardy_aus_K / 606 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  24 Teilnehmer / 166 Kilometer
4. Bernd aus Holz / 512 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  14 Teilnehmer / 172 Kilometer
5. Manni / 468 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  9 Teilnehmer / 178 Kilometer
6. On any Sunday / 435 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 185 Kilometer

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (14. März 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Bernd aus Holz
> 
> Ich habe natürlich gewusst, dass Du eine Tour ausgeschrieben hattest. Aber ich war davon ausgegangen, dass Ihr die Tour wg. des gruseligen Wetters habt ausfallen lassen. Sonst hätte ich schon nachgefragt.
> 
> ...



Bin ich jetzt disqualifiziert oder dem Club der anonymen Bikoholiker beigetreten worden?


----------



## Manni (14. März 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich jetzt disqualifiziert oder dem Club der anonymen Bikoholiker beigetreten worden?



Ich zitiere: 
Too old to bike: Too young to die!   
Hardy plant bestimmt eine Masters-Serie   

Gruß Manni


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. März 2005)

@On Any Sunday

Als die aktuelle Nr. 1 solltest Du mehr Souveränität an den Tag legen  

Es ging doch nur darum Bernd_aus_Holz kurz zu zeigen, wie er nach der Korrektur steht, zwei Plätze vor ihm und zwei Plätze hinter ihm.

Aber damit hier keine Mißverständnisse entstehen, hier der aktuelle Stand:

1. On any sunday / 14390 / 9 Runden  /  448 Kilometer  /  7670 Höhenmeter
2. Handlampe / 13862 / 10 Runden  /  386 Kilometer  /  8072 Höhenmeter
3. Scotti / 11012 / 7 Runden  /  300 Kilometer  /  6512 Höhenmeter
4. Bernd aus Holz / 10960 / 7 Runden  /  314 Kilometer  /  6250 Höhenmeter
5. Manni / 10704 / 8 Runden  /  336 Kilometer  /  5664 Höhenmeter

@Manni

Ich erwarte von der Nr. 5 gegenüber der Nr. 1 mehr Respekt !!! 

Also, schäm Dich, entschuldige Dich dann mal ganz schnell und dann ab ins Bett  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (14. März 2005)

Na wenigstens liegt nun NRW wieder vorne!


----------



## Handlampe (15. März 2005)

Wenn Kollege Sonntag am kommenden Sonntag kneift, dann war es das eh mit der Tabellenführung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

da sich nun Handlampe endlich mit den Tourdaten geoutet hat, kann ich auch die Woche abschliessen. Der angekündigte Wechsel an der Spitze der Einzelstatistik ist dann nicht erfolgt   

*Einzelstatistik vom 20.03.2005:*

1. On any sunday / 17470 / 11 Runden  /  522 Kilometer  /  9640 Höhenmeter
2. Handlampe / 16072 / 11 Runden  /  430 Kilometer  /  9622 Höhenmeter
3. Bernd aus Holz / 13940 / 9 Runden  /  388 Kilometer  /  8120 Höhenmeter
4. Scotti / 13222 / 8 Runden  /  344 Kilometer  /  8062 Höhenmeter
5. Manni / 12914 / 9 Runden  /  380 Kilometer  /  7214 Höhenmeter
6. Hardy_aus_k / 10310 / 9 Runden  /  324 Kilometer  /  5450 Höhenmeter
7. Marco_lev / 10134 / 9 Runden  /  372 Kilometer  /  4554 Höhenmeter
8. Daywalker / 10062 / 6 Runden  /  270 Kilometer  /  6012 Höhenmeter
9. Blitzfitz / 9635 / 5 Runden  /  243 Kilometer  /  5990 Höhenmeter
10. Pepin / 9610 / 11 Runden  /  364 Kilometer  /  4150 Höhenmeter

11. Mtb-Kao / 9315 / 6 Runden  /  277 Kilometer  /  5160 Höhenmeter
12. Vertexto / 8515 / 7 Runden  /  283 Kilometer  /  4270 Höhenmeter
13. Backloop / 8185 / 4 Runden  /  229 Kilometer  /  4750 Höhenmeter
14. Badehose / 7570 / 4 Runden  /  200 Kilometer  /  4570 Höhenmeter
15. Ploughman / 6625 / 5 Runden  /  231 Kilometer  /  3160 Höhenmeter
16. Mikkael / 6270 / 6 Runden  /  224 Kilometer  /  2910 Höhenmeter
17. M.Panzer / 5930 / 3 Runden  /  138 Kilometer  /  3860 Höhenmeter
18. Enrgy / 5470 / 6 Runden  /  186 Kilometer  /  2680 Höhenmeter
19. P.Pipowitsch / 5005 / 2 Runden  /  137 Kilometer  /  2950 Höhenmeter
20. Kimmi J. / 4990 / 6 Runden  /  192 Kilometer  /  2110 Höhenmeter

21. Lüni / 4635 / 3 Runden  /  109 Kilometer  /  3000 Höhenmeter
22. JürgenK / 4445 / 3 Runden  /  133 Kilometer  /  2450 Höhenmeter
23. wingover / 4150 / 3 Runden  /  110 Kilometer  /  2500 Höhenmeter
24. Spitfire4 / 4080 / 2 Runden  /  122 Kilometer  /  2250 Höhenmeter
25. Krampe / 3600 / 2 Runden  /  92 Kilometer  /  2220 Höhenmeter
26. Delgado / 3420 / 2 Runden  /  110 Kilometer  /  1770 Höhenmeter
27. v6bastian / 3360 / 3 Runden  /  120 Kilometer  /  1560 Höhenmeter
28. Määd / 3335 / 2 Runden  /  79 Kilometer  /  2150 Höhenmeter
29. Williwipfel / 3195 / 2 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  2160 Höhenmeter
30. Athohop / 3125 / 3 Runden  /  111 Kilometer  /  1460 Höhenmeter

*Tourguidestatistik vom 20.03.2005:*

1. Handlampe / 1187 Punkte / 7 Runden  /  55 Teilnehmer / 287 Kilometer
2. Pepin / 1168 Punkte / 10 Runden  /  34 Teilnehmer / 328 Kilometer
3. Hardy_aus_K / 606 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  24 Teilnehmer / 166 Kilometer
4. Bernd aus Holz / 512 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  14 Teilnehmer / 172 Kilometer
5. Manni / 468 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  9 Teilnehmer / 178 Kilometer
6. On any Sunday / 435 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 185 Kilometer
7. MTB-Kao / 435 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 175 Kilometer
8. Ploughman / 374 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 124 Kilometer
9. Marco_Lev / 351 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  9 Teilnehmer / 111 Kilometer
10. Enrgy / 306 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 96 Kilometer

11. v6bastian / 223 Punkte / 2 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 83 Kilometer
12. P Pipowitsch / 138 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 68 Kilometer
13. M.Panzer / 135 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer
14. Zippi / 120 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 30 Kilometer
15. Kimmi J. / 116 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 36 Kilometer
16. Scotti / 115 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 35 Kilometer
17. Mikkael / 115 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer
18. Vertexto / 108 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 38 Kilometer

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Pepin (21. März 2005)

na so fühle ich mich schon wohler in der statistik.
als neuling auf platz zwei 

ups aber ich sehe gerade das die tour von heute noch nicht drin ist, das könnte knapp werden *grins*


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. März 2005)

@Pepin

Wenn jemand wie *Handlampe* eine Horde wild gewordener Mountainbiker durch das Ahrtal führt, sollten wir ihm zumindestens ein paar Tage die Führung in der Tourguidestatistik gönnen.

Ansonsten gilt natürlich der Spruch: Der König ist tot, es lebe der König !!!

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Pepin (22. März 2005)

da stimme ich dir voll zu. 

 handlampe   

und ich konnte nicht bei der ahr tour dabei sein


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (22. März 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> da sich nun Handlampe endlich mit den Tourdaten geoutet hat, kann ich auch die Woche abschliessen. Der angekündigte Wechsel an der Spitze der Einzelstatistik ist dann nicht erfolgt
> ...
> ...


Hallo Hardy,
leider komme ich krankheitsbedingt leider erst jetzt dazu, den Tourbericht vom Samstag 19.3. reinzustellen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1804416#post1804416

Grüße 
Bernd


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. März 2005)

*Guidestatistik zum 23.05.05:*

1. Pepin / 1278 Punkte / 11 Runden  /  37 Teilnehmer / 358 Kilometer
2. Handlampe / 1187 Punkte / 7 Runden  /  55 Teilnehmer / 287 Kilometer
3. Bernd aus Holz / 615 Punkte / 5 Runden  /  16 Teilnehmer / 205 Kilometer
4. Hardy_aus_K / 606 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  24 Teilnehmer / 166 Kilometer
5. Manni / 579 Punkte / 5 Runden  /  12 Teilnehmer / 209 Kilometer
6. On any Sunday / 435 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 185 Kilometer
7. MTB-Kao / 435 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 175 Kilometer
8. Ploughman / 374 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 124 Kilometer
9. Marco_Lev / 351 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  9 Teilnehmer / 111 Kilometer
10. Enrgy / 306 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 96 Kilometer

11. v6bastian / 223 Punkte / 2 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 83 Kilometer
12. P Pipowitsch / 138 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 68 Kilometer
13. M.Panzer / 135 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer
14. Zippi / 120 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 30 Kilometer
15. Kimmi J. / 116 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 36 Kilometer
16. Scotti / 115 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 35 Kilometer
17. Mikkael / 115 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer
18. Vertexto / 108 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 38 Kilometer

*Einzelstatistik zum 23.03.05:*

1. On any sunday / 17470 / 11 Runden  /  522 Kilometer  /  9640 Höhenmeter
2. Handlampe / 16072 / 11 Runden  /  430 Kilometer  /  9622 Höhenmeter
3. Bernd aus Holz / 14885 / 10 Runden  /  421 Kilometer  /  8570 Höhenmeter
4. Manni / 13849 / 10 Runden  /  411 Kilometer  /  7684 Höhenmeter
5. Scotti / 13222 / 8 Runden  /  344 Kilometer  /  8062 Höhenmeter
6. Marco_lev / 11069 / 10 Runden  /  403 Kilometer  /  5024 Höhenmeter
7. Pepin / 10360 / 12 Runden  /  394 Kilometer  /  4450 Höhenmeter
8. Hardy_aus_k / 10310 / 9 Runden  /  324 Kilometer  /  5450 Höhenmeter
9. Daywalker / 10062 / 6 Runden  /  270 Kilometer  /  6012 Höhenmeter
10. Blitzfitz / 9635 / 5 Runden  /  243 Kilometer  /  5990 Höhenmeter

11. Mtb-Kao / 9315 / 6 Runden  /  277 Kilometer  /  5160 Höhenmeter
12. Vertexto / 8515 / 7 Runden  /  283 Kilometer  /  4270 Höhenmeter
13. Backloop / 8185 / 4 Runden  /  229 Kilometer  /  4750 Höhenmeter
14. Badehose / 7570 / 4 Runden  /  200 Kilometer  /  4570 Höhenmeter
15. Ploughman / 6625 / 5 Runden  /  231 Kilometer  /  3160 Höhenmeter
16. Mikkael / 6270 / 6 Runden  /  224 Kilometer  /  2910 Höhenmeter
17. M.Panzer / 5930 / 3 Runden  /  138 Kilometer  /  3860 Höhenmeter
18. Enrgy / 5470 / 6 Runden  /  186 Kilometer  /  2680 Höhenmeter
19. P.Pipowitsch / 5005 / 2 Runden  /  137 Kilometer  /  2950 Höhenmeter
20. Kimmi J. / 4990 / 6 Runden  /  192 Kilometer  /  2110 Höhenmeter

21. Lüni / 4635 / 3 Runden  /  109 Kilometer  /  3000 Höhenmeter
22. JürgenK / 4445 / 3 Runden  /  133 Kilometer  /  2450 Höhenmeter
23. v6bastian / 4295 / 4 Runden  /  151 Kilometer  /  2030 Höhenmeter
24. wingover / 4150 / 3 Runden  /  110 Kilometer  /  2500 Höhenmeter
25. Spitfire4 / 4080 / 2 Runden  /  122 Kilometer  /  2250 Höhenmeter
26. Krampe / 3600 / 2 Runden  /  92 Kilometer  /  2220 Höhenmeter
27. Delgado / 3420 / 2 Runden  /  110 Kilometer  /  1770 Höhenmeter
28. Määd / 3335 / 2 Runden  /  79 Kilometer  /  2150 Höhenmeter
29. Lakota / 3325 / 4 Runden  /  131 Kilometer  /  1360 Höhenmeter
30. Williwipfel / 3195 / 2 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  2160 Höhenmeter

Beinhaltet ist nun auch die Tour von Bernd_aus_Holz vom 19.03.05 und die beiden Feierabendrunden von Manni und Pepin.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

nachdem alle mehr oder weniger lädiert das Osterwochenende überwunden haben, kommt hier dann der aktuelle Stand der Tourstatisitk:

Guidestatistik zum 28.03.2005:

1. Pepin / 1278 Punkte / 11 Runden  /  37 Teilnehmer / 358 Kilometer
2. Handlampe / 1187 Punkte / 7 Runden  /  55 Teilnehmer / 287 Kilometer
3. Hardy_aus_K / 759 Punkte / 5 Runden  /  30 Teilnehmer / 209 Kilometer
4. On any Sunday / 623 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  19 Teilnehmer / 233 Kilometer
5. Bernd aus Holz / 615 Punkte / 5 Runden  /  16 Teilnehmer / 205 Kilometer
6. Manni / 579 Punkte / 5 Runden  /  12 Teilnehmer / 209 Kilometer
7. Marco_Lev / 564 Punkte / 5 Runden  /  14 Teilnehmer / 174 Kilometer
8. MTB-Kao / 435 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 175 Kilometer
9. Ploughman / 374 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 124 Kilometer
10. Enrgy / 306 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 96 Kilometer

11. v6bastian / 223 Punkte / 2 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 83 Kilometer
12. JürgenK / 152 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 42 Kilometer
13. P Pipowitsch / 138 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 68 Kilometer
14. M.Panzer / 135 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer
15. Zippi / 120 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 30 Kilometer
16. Kimmi J. / 116 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 36 Kilometer
17. Scotti / 115 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 35 Kilometer
18. Mikkael / 115 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer
19. Vertexto / 108 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 38 Kilometer

Einzelstatistik zum 28.03.2005:

1. On any sunday / 22465 / 14 Runden  /  655 Kilometer  /  12640 Höhenmeter
2. Handlampe / 16072 / 11 Runden  /  430 Kilometer  /  9622 Höhenmeter
3. Manni / 15569 / 11 Runden  /  459 Kilometer  /  8684 Höhenmeter
4. Hardy_aus_k / 15305 / 12 Runden  /  457 Kilometer  /  8450 Höhenmeter
5. Bernd aus Holz / 14885 / 10 Runden  /  421 Kilometer  /  8570 Höhenmeter
6. Scotti / 13222 / 8 Runden  /  344 Kilometer  /  8062 Höhenmeter
7. Marco_lev / 13044 / 12 Runden  /  466 Kilometer  /  6054 Höhenmeter
8. Pepin / 10360 / 12 Runden  /  394 Kilometer  /  4450 Höhenmeter
9. Daywalker / 10062 / 6 Runden  /  270 Kilometer  /  6012 Höhenmeter
10. Backloop / 9930 / 5 Runden  /  272 Kilometer  /  5850 Höhenmeter

11. Blitzfitz / 9635 / 5 Runden  /  243 Kilometer  /  5990 Höhenmeter
12. Mtb-Kao / 9315 / 6 Runden  /  277 Kilometer  /  5160 Höhenmeter
13. Badehose / 9315 / 5 Runden  /  243 Kilometer  /  5670 Höhenmeter
14. Vertexto / 8515 / 7 Runden  /  283 Kilometer  /  4270 Höhenmeter
15. Ploughman / 6625 / 5 Runden  /  231 Kilometer  /  3160 Höhenmeter
16. Mikkael / 6270 / 6 Runden  /  224 Kilometer  /  2910 Höhenmeter
17. Enrgy / 6080 / 7 Runden  /  206 Kilometer  /  2990 Höhenmeter
18. JürgenK / 5975 / 4 Runden  /  175 Kilometer  /  3350 Höhenmeter
19. M.Panzer / 5930 / 3 Runden  /  138 Kilometer  /  3860 Höhenmeter
20. P.Pipowitsch / 5005 / 2 Runden  /  137 Kilometer  /  2950 Höhenmeter

21. Kimmi J. / 4990 / 6 Runden  /  192 Kilometer  /  2110 Höhenmeter
22. Lüni / 4635 / 3 Runden  /  109 Kilometer  /  3000 Höhenmeter
23. v6bastian / 4295 / 4 Runden  /  151 Kilometer  /  2030 Höhenmeter
24. wingover / 4150 / 3 Runden  /  110 Kilometer  /  2500 Höhenmeter
25. Spitfire4 / 4080 / 2 Runden  /  122 Kilometer  /  2250 Höhenmeter
26. Zippi / 4065 / 4 Runden  /  135 Kilometer  /  2040 Höhenmeter
27. Krampe / 3600 / 2 Runden  /  92 Kilometer  /  2220 Höhenmeter
28. Zachi / 3480 / 3 Runden  /  118 Kilometer  /  1710 Höhenmeter
29. Delgado / 3420 / 2 Runden  /  110 Kilometer  /  1770 Höhenmeter
30. Määd / 3335 / 2 Runden  /  79 Kilometer  /  2150 Höhenmeter

31. Lakota / 3325 / 4 Runden  /  131 Kilometer  /  1360 Höhenmeter
32. Solymontes / 3285 / 2 Runden  /  99 Kilometer  /  1800 Höhenmeter
33. No Mercy / 3250 / 2 Runden  /  90 Kilometer  /  1900 Höhenmeter
34. Williwipfel / 3195 / 2 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  2160 Höhenmeter
35. Athohop / 3125 / 3 Runden  /  111 Kilometer  /  1460 Höhenmeter
36. MTB309 / 2740 / 2 Runden  /  96 Kilometer  /  1300 Höhenmeter
37. Bruce Ville / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
38. Meg-71 / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
39. EifelBear / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter
40. Torrez / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

eben sind dann die letzten Tourdaten eingetroffen. Damit kann ich dann auch statistisch die Woche abschliessen:

*Tourguidestatistik vom 03.04.2005:*

1. Pepin / 1278 Punkte / 11 Runden  /  37 Teilnehmer / 358 Kilometer
2. Handlampe / 1187 Punkte / 7 Runden  /  55 Teilnehmer / 287 Kilometer
3. Hardy_aus_K / 924 Punkte / 6 Runden  /  39 Teilnehmer / 234 Kilometer
4. Manni / 708 Punkte / 6 Runden  /  16 Teilnehmer / 248 Kilometer
5. On any Sunday / 623 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  19 Teilnehmer / 233 Kilometer
6. Bernd aus Holz / 615 Punkte / 5 Runden  /  16 Teilnehmer / 205 Kilometer
7. MTB-Kao / 615 Punkte / 5 Runden  /  16 Teilnehmer / 205 Kilometer
8. Enrgy / 465 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  12 Teilnehmer / 145 Kilometer
9. Marco_Lev / 451 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  12 Teilnehmer / 131 Kilometer
10. Ploughman / 374 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 124 Kilometer

11. v6bastian / 223 Punkte / 2 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 83 Kilometer
12. JürgenK / 152 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 42 Kilometer
13. P Pipowitsch / 138 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 68 Kilometer
14. M.Panzer / 135 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer
15. Zippi / 120 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 30 Kilometer

*Einzelstatistik vom 03.04.2005:*

1. On any sunday / 22465 / 14 Runden  /  655 Kilometer  /  12640 Höhenmeter
2. Manni / 17869 / 13 Runden  /  523 Kilometer  /  10024 Höhenmeter
3. Hardy_aus_k / 17430 / 14 Runden  /  512 Kilometer  /  9750 Höhenmeter
4. Bernd aus Holz / 16085 / 11 Runden  /  451 Kilometer  /  9320 Höhenmeter
5. Handlampe / 16072 / 11 Runden  /  430 Kilometer  /  9622 Höhenmeter
6. Marco_lev / 15169 / 14 Runden  /  521 Kilometer  /  7354 Höhenmeter
7. Scotti / 13222 / 8 Runden  /  344 Kilometer  /  8062 Höhenmeter
8. Backloop / 11305 / 6 Runden  /  311 Kilometer  /  6640 Höhenmeter
9. Mtb-Kao / 10515 / 7 Runden  /  307 Kilometer  /  5910 Höhenmeter
10. Pepin / 10360 / 12 Runden  /  394 Kilometer  /  4450 Höhenmeter

11. Daywalker / 10062 / 6 Runden  /  270 Kilometer  /  6012 Höhenmeter
12. Blitzfitz / 9635 / 5 Runden  /  243 Kilometer  /  5990 Höhenmeter
13. Badehose / 9315 / 5 Runden  /  243 Kilometer  /  5670 Höhenmeter
14. Vertexto / 8515 / 7 Runden  /  283 Kilometer  /  4270 Höhenmeter
15. JürgenK / 8100 / 6 Runden  /  230 Kilometer  /  4650 Höhenmeter
16. Enrgy / 7525 / 8 Runden  /  255 Kilometer  /  3700 Höhenmeter
17. Ploughman / 6625 / 5 Runden  /  231 Kilometer  /  3160 Höhenmeter
18. Mikkael / 6270 / 6 Runden  /  224 Kilometer  /  2910 Höhenmeter
19. M.Panzer / 5930 / 3 Runden  /  138 Kilometer  /  3860 Höhenmeter
20. Zippi / 5440 / 5 Runden  /  174 Kilometer  /  2830 Höhenmeter

21. v6bastian / 5220 / 5 Runden  /  176 Kilometer  /  2580 Höhenmeter
22. P.Pipowitsch / 5005 / 2 Runden  /  137 Kilometer  /  2950 Höhenmeter
23. Kimmi J. / 4990 / 6 Runden  /  192 Kilometer  /  2110 Höhenmeter
24. Määd / 4780 / 3 Runden  /  128 Kilometer  /  2860 Höhenmeter
25. Lüni / 4635 / 3 Runden  /  109 Kilometer  /  3000 Höhenmeter
26. Delgado / 4620 / 3 Runden  /  140 Kilometer  /  2520 Höhenmeter
27. Solymontes / 4485 / 3 Runden  /  129 Kilometer  /  2550 Höhenmeter
28. Zachi / 4405 / 4 Runden  /  143 Kilometer  /  2260 Höhenmeter
29. wingover / 4150 / 3 Runden  /  110 Kilometer  /  2500 Höhenmeter
30. CC-Schnecke / 4110 / 3 Runden  /  130 Kilometer  /  2160 Höhenmeter

31. Spitfire4 / 4080 / 2 Runden  /  122 Kilometer  /  2250 Höhenmeter
32. Krampe / 3600 / 2 Runden  /  92 Kilometer  /  2220 Höhenmeter
33. Lakota / 3325 / 4 Runden  /  131 Kilometer  /  1360 Höhenmeter
34. TomCanyon / 3315 / 3 Runden  /  105 Kilometer  /  1740 Höhenmeter
35. No Mercy / 3250 / 2 Runden  /  90 Kilometer  /  1900 Höhenmeter
36. Williwipfel / 3195 / 2 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  2160 Höhenmeter
37. Athohop / 3125 / 3 Runden  /  111 Kilometer  /  1460 Höhenmeter
38. MTB309 / 2740 / 2 Runden  /  96 Kilometer  /  1300 Höhenmeter
39. Kitesun / 2740 / 2 Runden  /  86 Kilometer  /  1450 Höhenmeter
40. Bruce Ville / 2735 / 1 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  1700 Höhenmeter

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

anbei poste ich dann die aktuelle Guide- und Einzelstatistik. Beachtet bitte, dass dabei noch zwei Touren fehlen: Bernd_aus_Holz (Opladen), Indian (Moitzfeld)

Ansonsten zieht weiterhin Pepin einsam seine Kreise in der Tourguidewertung. Da scheint aktuell kein Kraut gegen gewachsen. Handlampes Führung im Januar und Februar ist inzwischen Geschichte: Der König ist tot, es lebe der König   

In der Einzelstatistik ist der Vorsprung von On Any Sunday ziemlich aufgebraucht. Wenn ich dann aus dem Fenster auf meine Terasse schaue, habe ich das Gefühl, dass in den nächsten Woche einige an ihm vorbeiziehen werden    

Gruß
Hardy

*Guidestatistik vom 10.04.2005*

1. Pepin / 1618 Punkte / 14 Runden  /  45 Teilnehmer / 468 Kilometer
2. Hardy_aus_K / 1329 Punkte / 9 Runden  /  55 Teilnehmer / 329 Kilometer
3. Handlampe / 1187 Punkte / 7 Runden  /  55 Teilnehmer / 287 Kilometer
4. Manni / 708 Punkte / 6 Runden  /  16 Teilnehmer / 248 Kilometer
5. On any Sunday / 623 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  19 Teilnehmer / 233 Kilometer
6. Bernd aus Holz / 615 Punkte / 5 Runden  /  16 Teilnehmer / 205 Kilometer
7. MTB-Kao / 615 Punkte / 5 Runden  /  16 Teilnehmer / 205 Kilometer
8. Marco_Lev / 588 Punkte / 5 Runden  /  16 Teilnehmer / 178 Kilometer
9. Enrgy / 465 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  12 Teilnehmer / 145 Kilometer
10. Ploughman / 374 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 124 Kilometer

11. v6bastian / 223 Punkte / 2 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 83 Kilometer
12. JürgenK / 152 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 42 Kilometer
13. P Pipowitsch / 138 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 68 Kilometer
14. M.Panzer / 135 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer
15. Zippi / 120 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 30 Kilometer
16. Kimmi J. / 116 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 36 Kilometer
17. Scotti / 115 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 35 Kilometer
18. Mikkael / 115 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer
19. Vertexto / 108 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 38 Kilometer
20. Juchhu / 84 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 14 Kilometer

*Einzelstatistik vom 10.04.2005*

1. On any sunday / 22465 / 14 Runden  /  655 Kilometer  /  12640 Höhenmeter
2. Hardy_aus_k / 20945 / 17 Runden  /  607 Kilometer  /  11840 Höhenmeter
3. Manni / 18979 / 14 Runden  /  547 Kilometer  /  10774 Höhenmeter
4. Bernd aus Holz / 17760 / 12 Runden  /  496 Kilometer  /  10320 Höhenmeter
5. Marco_lev / 16374 / 15 Runden  /  568 Kilometer  /  7854 Höhenmeter
6. Handlampe / 16072 / 11 Runden  /  430 Kilometer  /  9622 Höhenmeter
7. Pepin / 13330 / 15 Runden  /  504 Kilometer  /  5770 Höhenmeter
8. Scotti / 13222 / 8 Runden  /  344 Kilometer  /  8062 Höhenmeter
9. Backloop / 12980 / 7 Runden  /  356 Kilometer  /  7640 Höhenmeter
10. Badehose / 12100 / 7 Runden  /  312 Kilometer  /  7420 Höhenmeter

11. Mtb-Kao / 10515 / 7 Runden  /  307 Kilometer  /  5910 Höhenmeter
12. Daywalker / 10062 / 6 Runden  /  270 Kilometer  /  6012 Höhenmeter
13. Blitzfitz / 9635 / 5 Runden  /  243 Kilometer  /  5990 Höhenmeter
14. JürgenK / 9210 / 7 Runden  /  254 Kilometer  /  5400 Höhenmeter
15. Vertexto / 8515 / 7 Runden  /  283 Kilometer  /  4270 Höhenmeter
16. Enrgy / 7525 / 8 Runden  /  255 Kilometer  /  3700 Höhenmeter
17. Mikkael / 7380 / 7 Runden  /  248 Kilometer  /  3660 Höhenmeter
18. Ploughman / 6625 / 5 Runden  /  231 Kilometer  /  3160 Höhenmeter
19. Zippi / 6550 / 6 Runden  /  198 Kilometer  /  3580 Höhenmeter
20. Määd / 6180 / 4 Runden  /  178 Kilometer  /  3510 Höhenmeter

21. Solymontes / 6160 / 4 Runden  /  174 Kilometer  /  3550 Höhenmeter
22. M.Panzer / 5930 / 3 Runden  /  138 Kilometer  /  3860 Höhenmeter
23. Kimmi J. / 5790 / 7 Runden  /  222 Kilometer  /  2460 Höhenmeter
24. CC-Schnecke / 5785 / 4 Runden  /  175 Kilometer  /  3160 Höhenmeter
25. Zachi / 5610 / 5 Runden  /  190 Kilometer  /  2760 Höhenmeter
26. v6bastian / 5220 / 5 Runden  /  176 Kilometer  /  2580 Höhenmeter
27. P.Pipowitsch / 5005 / 2 Runden  /  137 Kilometer  /  2950 Höhenmeter
28. Lüni / 4635 / 3 Runden  /  109 Kilometer  /  3000 Höhenmeter
29. Delgado / 4620 / 3 Runden  /  140 Kilometer  /  2520 Höhenmeter
30. TomCanyon / 4520 / 4 Runden  /  152 Kilometer  /  2240 Höhenmeter

31. wingover / 4150 / 3 Runden  /  110 Kilometer  /  2500 Höhenmeter
32. Spitfire4 / 4080 / 2 Runden  /  122 Kilometer  /  2250 Höhenmeter
33. Krampe / 3600 / 2 Runden  /  92 Kilometer  /  2220 Höhenmeter
34. Lakota / 3325 / 4 Runden  /  131 Kilometer  /  1360 Höhenmeter
35. No Mercy / 3250 / 2 Runden  /  90 Kilometer  /  1900 Höhenmeter
36. Williwipfel / 3195 / 2 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  2160 Höhenmeter
37. Blake69 / 3185 / 3 Runden  /  93 Kilometer  /  1790 Höhenmeter
38. Athohop / 3125 / 3 Runden  /  111 Kilometer  /  1460 Höhenmeter
39. MTB309 / 2740 / 2 Runden  /  96 Kilometer  /  1300 Höhenmeter
40. Kitesun / 2740 / 2 Runden  /  86 Kilometer  /  1450 Höhenmeter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (11. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> .Touren fehlen.: Bernd_aus_Holz (Opladen),



Meine Tourbeschreibung von Samstag hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=117601

Gruß
bernd


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

nun habe ich einige Touren nachgetragen und hoffe nun, dass die Statistik nun vollständig ist. Folgende Touren sind nun im April erfasst:

02.04.2005	Dhünntalsperre - MTB-Kao - 30 - 750 - -
02.04.2005	Wupperberge - Enrgy - 49 - 710 - 16,1
03.04.2005	Wupperberge - Manni - 39 - 790 - 14,7
05.04.2005	WahnerHeide - Pepin - 30 - 350 - 17,1
06.04.2005	Neanderthal - Mikkael - 30 - 600 - -
06.04.2005	Opladen - Marco_Lev - 47 - 500 - 16,3
06.04.2005	Wupperberge - Hardy_aus_K - 24 - 750 - 13
07.04.2005	Moitzfeld - Juchhu - 14 - 350 - 10,6
08.04.2005	GlessenerHöhen - Hardy_aus_K - 26 - 340 - 13,7
09.04.2005	WahnerHeide - Pepin - 50 - 650 - 17,4
09.04.2005	Opladen - Bernd aus Holz - 45 - 500 - -
10.04.2005	Dhünntalsperre - Hardy_aus_K - 45 - 1000 - 14,8
10.04.2005	WahnerHeide - Pepin - 30 - 320 - 17,1
10.04.2005	Moitzfeld - Indian - 34 - 600 - -

Daraus folgt nun folgende Aufstellung:

*Einzelstatistik vom 10.04.2005*

1. On any sunday / 22465 / 14 Runden  /  655 Kilometer  /  12640 Höhenmeter
2. Hardy_aus_k / 20945 / 17 Runden  /  607 Kilometer  /  11840 Höhenmeter
3. Manni / 18979 / 14 Runden  /  547 Kilometer  /  10774 Höhenmeter
4. Bernd aus Holz / 17760 / 12 Runden  /  496 Kilometer  /  10320 Höhenmeter
5. Marco_lev / 16374 / 15 Runden  /  568 Kilometer  /  7854 Höhenmeter
6. Handlampe / 16072 / 11 Runden  /  430 Kilometer  /  9622 Höhenmeter
7. Pepin / 13330 / 15 Runden  /  504 Kilometer  /  5770 Höhenmeter
8. Scotti / 13222 / 8 Runden  /  344 Kilometer  /  8062 Höhenmeter
9. Backloop / 12980 / 7 Runden  /  356 Kilometer  /  7640 Höhenmeter
10. Badehose / 12100 / 7 Runden  /  312 Kilometer  /  7420 Höhenmeter

11. Mtb-Kao / 10515 / 7 Runden  /  307 Kilometer  /  5910 Höhenmeter
12. Daywalker / 10062 / 6 Runden  /  270 Kilometer  /  6012 Höhenmeter
13. Mikkael / 9845 / 9 Runden  /  319 Kilometer  /  5060 Höhenmeter
14. Blitzfitz / 9635 / 5 Runden  /  243 Kilometer  /  5990 Höhenmeter
15. JürgenK / 9210 / 7 Runden  /  254 Kilometer  /  5400 Höhenmeter
16. Vertexto / 8515 / 7 Runden  /  283 Kilometer  /  4270 Höhenmeter
17. Enrgy / 7525 / 8 Runden  /  255 Kilometer  /  3700 Höhenmeter
18. Määd / 7355 / 5 Runden  /  223 Kilometer  /  4010 Höhenmeter
19. Ploughman / 6625 / 5 Runden  /  231 Kilometer  /  3160 Höhenmeter
20. Zippi / 6550 / 6 Runden  /  198 Kilometer  /  3580 Höhenmeter

21. Solymontes / 6160 / 4 Runden  /  174 Kilometer  /  3550 Höhenmeter
22. M.Panzer / 5930 / 3 Runden  /  138 Kilometer  /  3860 Höhenmeter
23. Kimmi J. / 5790 / 7 Runden  /  222 Kilometer  /  2460 Höhenmeter
24. CC-Schnecke / 5785 / 4 Runden  /  175 Kilometer  /  3160 Höhenmeter
25. Zachi / 5610 / 5 Runden  /  190 Kilometer  /  2760 Höhenmeter
26. v6bastian / 5220 / 5 Runden  /  176 Kilometer  /  2580 Höhenmeter
27. P.Pipowitsch / 5005 / 2 Runden  /  137 Kilometer  /  2950 Höhenmeter
28. Lüni / 4635 / 3 Runden  /  109 Kilometer  /  3000 Höhenmeter
29. Delgado / 4620 / 3 Runden  /  140 Kilometer  /  2520 Höhenmeter
30. TomCanyon / 4520 / 4 Runden  /  152 Kilometer  /  2240 Höhenmeter

31. wingover / 4150 / 3 Runden  /  110 Kilometer  /  2500 Höhenmeter
32. Spitfire4 / 4080 / 2 Runden  /  122 Kilometer  /  2250 Höhenmeter
33. Krampe / 3600 / 2 Runden  /  92 Kilometer  /  2220 Höhenmeter
34. Lakota / 3325 / 4 Runden  /  131 Kilometer  /  1360 Höhenmeter
35. No Mercy / 3250 / 2 Runden  /  90 Kilometer  /  1900 Höhenmeter
36. Williwipfel / 3195 / 2 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  2160 Höhenmeter
37. Blake69 / 3185 / 3 Runden  /  93 Kilometer  /  1790 Höhenmeter
38. Athohop / 3125 / 3 Runden  /  111 Kilometer  /  1460 Höhenmeter
39. MTB309 / 2740 / 2 Runden  /  96 Kilometer  /  1300 Höhenmeter
40. Kitesun / 2740 / 2 Runden  /  86 Kilometer  /  1450 Höhenmeter

*Guidestatistik vom 10.04.2005*

1. Pepin / 1618 Punkte / 14 Runden  /  45 Teilnehmer / 468 Kilometer
2. Hardy_aus_K / 1329 Punkte / 9 Runden  /  55 Teilnehmer / 329 Kilometer
3. Handlampe / 1187 Punkte / 7 Runden  /  55 Teilnehmer / 287 Kilometer
4. Bernd aus Holz / 720 Punkte / 6 Runden  /  17 Teilnehmer / 250 Kilometer
5. Manni / 708 Punkte / 6 Runden  /  16 Teilnehmer / 248 Kilometer
6. On any Sunday / 623 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  19 Teilnehmer / 233 Kilometer
7. MTB-Kao / 615 Punkte / 5 Runden  /  16 Teilnehmer / 205 Kilometer
8. Marco_Lev / 588 Punkte / 5 Runden  /  16 Teilnehmer / 178 Kilometer
9. Enrgy / 465 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  12 Teilnehmer / 145 Kilometer
10. Ploughman / 374 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 124 Kilometer

11. Mikkael / 306 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 96 Kilometer
12. v6bastian / 223 Punkte / 2 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 83 Kilometer
13. Indian / 188 Punkte / 2 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 48 Kilometer
14. JürgenK / 152 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 42 Kilometer
15. P Pipowitsch / 138 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 68 Kilometer
16. M.Panzer / 135 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer
17. Zippi / 120 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 30 Kilometer
18. Kimmi J. / 116 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 36 Kilometer
19. Scotti / 115 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 35 Kilometer
20. Vertexto / 108 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 38 Kilometer

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

da hat sich diese Woche viel getan. Damit ergibt sich zum 15.04.2005  folgender Stand:

*Guidestatistik*

1. Pepin / 1899 Punkte / 16 Runden  /  56 Teilnehmer / 539 Kilometer
2. Hardy_aus_K / 1467 Punkte / 10 Runden  /  61 Teilnehmer / 357 Kilometer
3. Handlampe / 1381 Punkte / 8 Runden  /  58 Teilnehmer / 401 Kilometer
4. Bernd aus Holz / 720 Punkte / 6 Runden  /  17 Teilnehmer / 250 Kilometer
5. Manni / 708 Punkte / 6 Runden  /  16 Teilnehmer / 248 Kilometer
6. On any Sunday / 623 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  19 Teilnehmer / 233 Kilometer
7. MTB-Kao / 615 Punkte / 5 Runden  /  16 Teilnehmer / 205 Kilometer
8. Marco_Lev / 588 Punkte / 5 Runden  /  16 Teilnehmer / 178 Kilometer
9. Enrgy / 465 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  12 Teilnehmer / 145 Kilometer
10. Mikkael / 390 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  7 Teilnehmer / 120 Kilometer

11. Ploughman / 374 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 124 Kilometer
12. v6bastian / 223 Punkte / 2 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 83 Kilometer
13. Indian / 188 Punkte / 2 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 48 Kilometer
14. JürgenK / 152 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 42 Kilometer
15. P Pipowitsch / 138 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 68 Kilometer
16. M.Panzer / 135 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer
17. Juchhu / 123 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 13 Kilometer
18. Zippi / 120 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 30 Kilometer
19. Kimmi J. / 116 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 36 Kilometer
20. Scotti / 115 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 35 Kilometer

*Einzelstatistik*

1. On any sunday / 22465 / 14 Runden  /  655 Kilometer  /  12640 Höhenmeter
2. Hardy_aus_k / 22165 / 18 Runden  /  635 Kilometer  /  12640 Höhenmeter
3. Handlampe / 20627 / 13 Runden  /  577 Kilometer  /  11972 Höhenmeter
4. Manni / 18979 / 14 Runden  /  547 Kilometer  /  10774 Höhenmeter
5. Bernd aus Holz / 17760 / 12 Runden  /  496 Kilometer  /  10320 Höhenmeter
6. Marco_lev / 16374 / 15 Runden  /  568 Kilometer  /  7854 Höhenmeter
7. Pepin / 15075 / 17 Runden  /  575 Kilometer  /  6450 Höhenmeter
8. Daywalker / 14617 / 8 Runden  /  417 Kilometer  /  8362 Höhenmeter
9. Badehose / 13320 / 8 Runden  /  340 Kilometer  /  8220 Höhenmeter
10. Scotti / 13222 / 8 Runden  /  344 Kilometer  /  8062 Höhenmeter

11. Backloop / 12980 / 7 Runden  /  356 Kilometer  /  7640 Höhenmeter
12. Mikkael / 12025 / 11 Runden  /  371 Kilometer  /  6460 Höhenmeter
13. Määd / 11015 / 6 Runden  /  337 Kilometer  /  5960 Höhenmeter
14. Mtb-Kao / 10515 / 7 Runden  /  307 Kilometer  /  5910 Höhenmeter
15. Blitzfitz / 9635 / 5 Runden  /  243 Kilometer  /  5990 Höhenmeter
16. JürgenK / 9210 / 7 Runden  /  254 Kilometer  /  5400 Höhenmeter
17. Vertexto / 8515 / 7 Runden  /  283 Kilometer  /  4270 Höhenmeter
18. Enrgy / 7525 / 8 Runden  /  255 Kilometer  /  3700 Höhenmeter
19. Ploughman / 6625 / 5 Runden  /  231 Kilometer  /  3160 Höhenmeter
20. Zippi / 6550 / 6 Runden  /  198 Kilometer  /  3580 Höhenmeter

21. Solymontes / 6160 / 4 Runden  /  174 Kilometer  /  3550 Höhenmeter
22. M.Panzer / 5930 / 3 Runden  /  138 Kilometer  /  3860 Höhenmeter
23. Kimmi J. / 5790 / 7 Runden  /  222 Kilometer  /  2460 Höhenmeter
24. CC-Schnecke / 5785 / 4 Runden  /  175 Kilometer  /  3160 Höhenmeter
25. Zachi / 5610 / 5 Runden  /  190 Kilometer  /  2760 Höhenmeter
26. v6bastian / 5220 / 5 Runden  /  176 Kilometer  /  2580 Höhenmeter
27. P.Pipowitsch / 5005 / 2 Runden  /  137 Kilometer  /  2950 Höhenmeter
28. Lüni / 4635 / 3 Runden  /  109 Kilometer  /  3000 Höhenmeter
29. Delgado / 4620 / 3 Runden  /  140 Kilometer  /  2520 Höhenmeter
30. TomCanyon / 4520 / 4 Runden  /  152 Kilometer  /  2240 Höhenmeter

31. No Mercy / 4470 / 3 Runden  /  118 Kilometer  /  2700 Höhenmeter
32. Blake69 / 4405 / 4 Runden  /  121 Kilometer  /  2590 Höhenmeter
33. Lakota / 4175 / 5 Runden  /  169 Kilometer  /  1640 Höhenmeter
34. wingover / 4150 / 3 Runden  /  110 Kilometer  /  2500 Höhenmeter
35. Michael13 / 4145 / 3 Runden  /  123 Kilometer  /  2300 Höhenmeter
36. Spitfire4 / 4080 / 2 Runden  /  122 Kilometer  /  2250 Höhenmeter
37. Krampe / 3600 / 2 Runden  /  92 Kilometer  /  2220 Höhenmeter
38. Williwipfel / 3195 / 2 Runden  /  69 Kilometer  /  2160 Höhenmeter
39. Athohop / 3125 / 3 Runden  /  111 Kilometer  /  1460 Höhenmeter
40. FranG / 2780 / 3 Runden  /  68 Kilometer  /  1760 Höhenmeter

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

nachdem der Tourbericht von Handlampe vorliegt, hier nun der Stand nach dem Wochenende:

*Guidestatistik*

1. Pepin / 1839 Punkte / 16 Runden  /  50 Teilnehmer / 539 Kilometer
2. Handlampe / 1624 Punkte / 9 Runden  /  71 Teilnehmer / 464 Kilometer
3. Hardy_aus_K / 1467 Punkte / 10 Runden  /  61 Teilnehmer / 357 Kilometer
4. Bernd aus Holz / 720 Punkte / 6 Runden  /  17 Teilnehmer / 250 Kilometer
5. Manni / 708 Punkte / 6 Runden  /  16 Teilnehmer / 248 Kilometer
6. On any Sunday / 623 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  19 Teilnehmer / 233 Kilometer
7. MTB-Kao / 615 Punkte / 5 Runden  /  16 Teilnehmer / 205 Kilometer
8. Marco_Lev / 588 Punkte / 5 Runden  /  16 Teilnehmer / 178 Kilometer
9. Enrgy / 465 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  12 Teilnehmer / 145 Kilometer
10. Mikkael / 390 Punkte / 4 Runden  /  7 Teilnehmer / 120 Kilometer

11. Ploughman / 374 Punkte / 3 Runden  /  10 Teilnehmer / 124 Kilometer
12. v6bastian / 223 Punkte / 2 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 83 Kilometer
13. Indian / 188 Punkte / 2 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 48 Kilometer
14. JürgenK / 152 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 42 Kilometer
15. P Pipowitsch / 138 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  2 Teilnehmer / 68 Kilometer
16. M.Panzer / 135 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 25 Kilometer
17. Juchhu / 123 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  6 Teilnehmer / 13 Kilometer
18. Zippi / 120 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  4 Teilnehmer / 30 Kilometer
19. Kimmi J. / 116 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 36 Kilometer
20. Scotti / 115 Punkte / 1 Runden  /  3 Teilnehmer / 35 Kilometer

*Einzelstatistik*

1. Handlampe / 25317 / 15 Runden  /  703 Kilometer  /  14772 Höhenmeter
2. On any sunday / 24810 / 15 Runden  /  718 Kilometer  /  14040 Höhenmeter
3. Hardy_aus_k / 22165 / 18 Runden  /  635 Kilometer  /  12640 Höhenmeter
4. Manni / 21324 / 15 Runden  /  610 Kilometer  /  12174 Höhenmeter
5. Bernd aus Holz / 17760 / 12 Runden  /  496 Kilometer  /  10320 Höhenmeter
6. Daywalker / 16962 / 9 Runden  /  480 Kilometer  /  9762 Höhenmeter
7. Marco_lev / 17749 / 16 Runden  /  613 Kilometer  /  8554 Höhenmeter
8. Badehose / 15665 / 9 Runden  /  403 Kilometer  /  9620 Höhenmeter
9. Backloop / 15325 / 8 Runden  /  419 Kilometer  /  9040 Höhenmeter
10. Pepin / 15075 / 17 Runden  /  575 Kilometer  /  6450 Höhenmeter

11. Scotti / 13222 / 8 Runden  /  344 Kilometer  /  8062 Höhenmeter
12. Mikkael / 12025 / 11 Runden  /  371 Kilometer  /  6460 Höhenmeter
13. Blitzfitz / 11980 / 6 Runden  /  306 Kilometer  /  7390 Höhenmeter
14. Määd / 11015 / 6 Runden  /  337 Kilometer  /  5960 Höhenmeter
15. Mtb-Kao / 10515 / 7 Runden  /  307 Kilometer  /  5910 Höhenmeter
16. JürgenK / 9210 / 7 Runden  /  254 Kilometer  /  5400 Höhenmeter
17. Vertexto / 8515 / 7 Runden  /  283 Kilometer  /  4270 Höhenmeter
18. Enrgy / 7525 / 8 Runden  /  255 Kilometer  /  3700 Höhenmeter
19. Ploughman / 6625 / 5 Runden  /  231 Kilometer  /  3160 Höhenmeter
20. Zippi / 6550 / 6 Runden  /  198 Kilometer  /  3580 Höhenmeter

21. Solymontes / 6160 / 4 Runden  /  174 Kilometer  /  3550 Höhenmeter
22. M.Panzer / 5930 / 3 Runden  /  138 Kilometer  /  3860 Höhenmeter
23. Kimmi J. / 5790 / 7 Runden  /  222 Kilometer  /  2460 Höhenmeter
24. CC-Schnecke / 5785 / 4 Runden  /  175 Kilometer  /  3160 Höhenmeter
25. Zachi / 6985 / 6 Runden  /  235 Kilometer  /  3460 Höhenmeter
26. v6bastian / 5220 / 5 Runden  /  176 Kilometer  /  2580 Höhenmeter
27. Knightrider / 5080 / 2 Runden  /  132 Kilometer  /  3100 Höhenmeter
28. P.Pipowitsch / 5005 / 2 Runden  /  137 Kilometer  /  2950 Höhenmeter
29. Lüni / 4635 / 3 Runden  /  109 Kilometer  /  3000 Höhenmeter
30. Delgado / 4620 / 3 Runden  /  140 Kilometer  /  2520 Höhenmeter

In die Wertung eingegangen sind die Runde von Handlampe im Ahrtal und Zachis Tour von Opladen. Wenn ich etwas vergessen haben sollte, bitte melden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

jetzt hat es schon wieder Stress wg. der Wertungen hier gegeben. Es hat mich nachdenklich gemacht. Nachdem ich eine Nacht darüber geschlafen habe, bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, die Sache besser sein zu lassen.

Abgesehen davon ist es auch inzwischen alles derart unübersichtlich geworden, dass ich auch nicht mehr durchblicke. Ich finde das aber auch gut, weil das auch heisst, dass unser Sport in unserer Region lebendig ist   

Ich werde für meine Touren weiter meine Auswertungen fahren. Dafür hängt mein Herz zu sehr an der Zahlendreherei. Möchte einer der anderen Tourguides seine eigenen Statistiken führen, stelle ich meine bisherigen Ergebnisse gerne zur Verfügung.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (21. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> jetzt hat es schon wieder Stress wg. der Wertungen hier gegeben. Es hat mich nachdenklich gemacht. Nachdem ich eine Nacht darüber geschlafen habe, bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, die Sache besser sein zu lassen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Hardy, 
das finde ich aber schade. Mir hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht, deinen Tabellen 
zu folgen (es war auch immer ein kleiner Ansporn für mich,Touren mitzufahren oder Touren anzubieten). 
Außerdem tut es mir leid, daß ich der Auslöser dieses Streits war (wegen meiner Bitte eine Tour 50/50 aufzuteilen). Ich kann nur meine Meinung wiederholen:

"Hardy macht die Statistik, also entscheidet Hardy auch über die Regeln! Wenn jemand die Regeln nicht mag, soll er doch einen eigenen Statistikthread aufmachen. Ich verstehe eben nicht, wie man sich über Regeln von Hardy, Statistiken oder sonstiges ärgern kann; es zwingt einen ja niemand dies alles mitzumachen oder zu lesen!"

Kannst Du mir denn ansoonsten die Statistiken als PN zur Verfügung stellen, wenn Du diese sowieso weiter führst?
Grüße
Bernd
P.S. Falls Martin sich bereit erklärt, könnte er ja eine Umfrage zu diesem Thema starten und wir alle darüber abstimmen (Du müßtest natürlich auch bereit sein, entsprechend dem Ergebnis dieser Umfrage ggf. weiterhin zur Verfügung zu stehen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Lev (21. April 2005)

wirklich sehr, sehr schade   
mein großes ziel war es, ende der saison in der top ten zu landen. letztes jahr belegte ich nur platz 11   
was soll ich jetzt nur machen? keine perspektive mehr. kein ziel mehr vor augen. meine kurze mtb-karriere an den nagel hängen?!
neee, sicherlich nicht. mir hat die statistik immer sehr viel spass bereitet, aber ich kann sehr gut nachvollzehen, wenn dir die sache über den kopf wächst.
kann schliesslich keiner von dir erwarten, dass du soviel zeit in die statistik investierst.
hauptsache die ausgeschriebenen touren werden deswegen nicht weniger.

gruß marco


----------



## indian (21. April 2005)

Ich finde Du solltest das fortführen...

Grüße


----------



## Pepin (21. April 2005)

muß mich dem sehr schade auch anschließen.

und das hardy die regeln fest legt ist ja wohl klar.
kannst mir die statistik auch zukommen lassen solltest du sie für dich weiterführen.

danke an dich hardy


----------



## kitesun (22. April 2005)

@hardy

alles was über deinen Feierabendthread läuft, würde ich in die Statistik aufnehmen, alles andere artet aus. 

Und die ganze Statistikdiskussion wer, wie, wieviel und warum gewertet wird, finde ich so daneben.

Apropos: ich bin schon (erst) 3 x dieses Jahr gefahren, und nicht 2 x.

Frank


----------



## Zachi (22. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> jetzt hat es schon wieder Stress wg. der Wertungen hier gegeben. Es hat mich nachdenklich gemacht. Nachdem ich eine Nacht darüber geschlafen habe, bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, die Sache besser sein zu lassen.
> 
> ...



Also wenn Hardy gern ne Pause von der allgemeinen Statistik machen möchte, er mir diese Daten zur Verfügung stellt und ich nicht zu blöd bin sie zu begreifen, würde ich zumindest erstmal besfristet versuchen das ganze weiterzuführen.
Ist nur ein Vorschlag  

Zachi


----------



## juchhu (22. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> P.S. Falls Martin sich bereit erklärt, könnte er ja eine Umfrage zu diesem Thema starten und wir alle darüber abstimmen (Du müßtest natürlich auch bereit sein, entsprechend dem Ergebnis dieser Umfrage ggf. weiterhin zur Verfügung zu stehen)


 
Gute Idee.   

Ich mache die Umfrage und Auswertung, da Recherche ein wesentlicher Teil meines Berufsbildes ist, und Du lieber Bernd wirst dann einfach Hardy Statistikthread übernehmen (wg, Fähigkeiten&Kenntnisse und Ausbildung&Erfahrung). Das hat dann direkt mehrere Vorteile. Wer (Statistik) führt, bestimmt. Querrulanten und Besserwiser wie ich  fliegen direkt raus (richtig so  ), und Du kannst Dir ausgiebig Gedanken machen, mit welchen Ansätzen zukünftig wie welche Punkte verteilt werden können.

Stell' Dir doch alleine mal die Motivationsmöglichkeit vor! Sinnvoll ist allerdings bestimmt die konsequente Einführung von Ligen (Hardy sei Dank; er war seiner Zeit weit vorraus). Auch die von Dir angesprochene Streckencharakteristik (hm/m quasi Variabilität  ) ist eine interessante Spielwiese.

Sollte dies doch zuviel Engagement für Dich bedeuten, bin ich gerne bereit - obwohl der Statistikthread besser durch den Altmeister weitergeführt werden sollte - die ehrenvolle Aufgabe der Weiterführung zu übernehmen.

In diesem Zusammenhang fällt mir ein, dass m.W. @mikkael die Domain www.feierabendbiker.de 'rum(f)liegen' hat. Wie wäre es, wenn wir die statistische Auswertung nebst Tourberichten auf diese Website packen. Ich stelle mich gerne für die Programmierung zur Verfügung, weise allerdings daraufhin, dass meine Kenntnisse zur Integrierung einer Datenbank und entsprechende Programmierung eines Frontend noch rudimentär sind.

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (22. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee.
> 
> ...  Querrulanten und Besserwiser wie ich  fliegen direkt raus (richtig so  ), und Du kannst Dir ausgiebig Gedanken machen, mit welchen Ansätzen zukünftig wie welche Punkte verteilt werden können.
> 
> ...


Hallo Martin,
man merkt doch immer wieder, daß Du ein wahrer Meister der Ironie bist.  

Wieso meinst Du eigentlich,daß ich Querulanten und Besserwisser rausschmeißen würde und unbedingt die Regeln selber bestimmen möchte (ist da vielleicht ein bißchen zuviel eigener Einschätzung mit im Spiel)?

Die Idee mit den Ligen gefällt mir sehr gut:

Hier könnte man mehrere Ligen aufbauen, wobei auch Auf- und Abstiegsmöglichkeiten (z.B. alle zwei Monate; mit oder ohne "Enscheidungstouren") möglich wären. Fraglich sind die Kriterien, nach denen die einzelnen Tabellenplätze erechnet werden könnten: Möglich sind hier: z. B. Anzahl Teilnehmer, gefahrene km, gefahrene Höhenmeter oder eben HM/km.
Anscheinend gefällt Dir aber der letzte Wert (oder meine hohe Gewichtung dieses Faktors) nicht so gut. Was hältst Du eigentlich davon, mal eine Tour mit mir mitzumachen (Ich weiß: völlig absurde Idee in so einem Thread was anzubieten: wahrscheinlich wieder "falscher Thread") - ich würde Dir dann ggf. erklären/zeigen können, was ich meine.

Falls die Idee mit der Programmierung wirklich konkretisiert werden sollte, könnte ich ggf. kompetente Freunde um Mithilfe bitten (wie weit deren Kompetenz in diesem Punkt geht, kann ich aber noch nicht sagen). 

@ Zachi und Martin
Finde ich super   , daß es schon zwei Teilnehmer gibt, die die Statistik von Hardy weiterführen würden.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Manni (22. April 2005)

Soso, ihr seid wohl alle nicht ausgelastet, dass hier vor Feierabend schon lauter neue Beiträge drin sind.   
Also auf den Statistikthread will ich auch nicht verzichten.   

Wäre aber sicher eine Erleichterung die Statistik gesund zu schrumpfen. Wieder nur Bergisches Land und alle Touren schön als Steckbrief zusammengefasst: 
Gefahrene km, hm und die Namen der Teilnehmer, der Bericht dann extra.
Wie es jetzt läuft, dass Hardy alles mühsam aus den Threads raussucht ist ja ziemlich ätzend.
Und die Guidestatistik birgt zuviel explosives Material   
Bevor dass hier so ausartet wie im Winterpokal lieber back to the roods!

Gruß Manni


----------



## juchhu (22. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> man merkt doch immer wieder, daß Du ein wahrer Meister der Ironie bist.


 
Danke, Danke. Anders läßt sich sonst das eine oder andere Posting nicht ertragen.



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso meinst Du eigentlich,daß ich Querulanten und Besserwisser rausschmeißen würde und unbedingt die Regeln selber bestimmen möchte (ist da vielleicht ein bißchen zuviel eigener Einschätzung mit im Spiel)?


 
Die Rhetorische Technik nennt sich Einwandvorwegbehandlung (aus dem Buch "Satanische Verhandlungskunst"). Hat mal wieder geklappt.



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Idee mit den Ligen gefällt mir sehr gut:
> 
> Hier könnte man mehrere Ligen aufbauen, wobei auch Auf- und Abstiegsmöglichkeiten (z.B. alle zwei Monate; mit oder ohne "Enscheidungstouren") möglich wären. Fraglich sind die Kriterien, nach denen die einzelnen Tabellenplätze erechnet werden könnten: Möglich sind hier: z. B. Anzahl Teilnehmer, gefahrene km, gefahrene Höhenmeter oder eben HM/km.
> Anscheinend gefällt Dir aber der letzte Wert (oder meine hohe Gewichtung dieses Faktors) nicht so gut.


 
Da sprudelt es ja nur so aus ihm raus. Der klassische Understatment-Man. Ich wußte doch, dass ich Dir nur einen kleinen Schupps geben mußte. Die Männer stehen parat; es sind die Aufgaben, die fehlen.

Deine Ideen sind interessant; ich warne aber davor, den Leistungsgedanken so ungenügend getarnt auf die Feierabendbiker loszulassen. Schlagartig könnte die Mehrheit erkennen, dass es auch ohne Statistikthread geht, und es eigentlich auf das "Wir-Gefühl" ankommt.



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Was hältst Du eigentlich davon, mal eine Tour mit mir mitzumachen (Ich weiß: völlig absurde Idee in so einem Thread was anzubieten: wahrscheinlich wieder "falscher Thread") - ich würde Dir dann ggf. erklären/zeigen können, was ich meine.


 
Falscher Thread  Ok Ok, war nur Spass. Nein, ich halte viel von der Idee, zumal Diskutieren gleichen Wissenstand voraussetzt. Folglicherweise mußt Du mich erstmal auf Dein Niveau anheben. [Keine Ironie, ernstgemeint]




			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Falls die Idee mit der Programmierung wirklich konkretisiert werden sollte, könnte ich ggf. kompetente Freunde um Mithilfe bitten (wie weit deren Kompetenz in diesem Punkt geht, kann ich aber noch nicht sagen).


 
Die www.feierabendbiker.de Website dümpelt so vor sich hin. Gerade die Tourberichte, Fotos und der Statistikthread lassen sich in der www.mtb-news.de Software nur unzureichend präsentieren. Ich finde die Idee gut (nagut, war ja auch von mir .  )



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> @ Zachi und Martin
> Finde ich super  , daß es schon zwei Teilnehmer gibt, die die Statistik von Hardy weiterführen würden.
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
Jaja, genau das habe ich mir gedacht. Erst Staub aufwirbeln, und bevor die Aufgaben verteilt werden können, um die man gebettelt hat, verschwindet man im sich legenden Staub in Richtung untergehende Sonne. Der einsame Wolf.

Wie hieß es zu meiner BW-Zeit: dtv, ducken, täuschen (und) verpissen.

Schade, wo ich mir doch sicher war, dass Du die richtigen Akzente und den Gedanken der Ökumene hättest vorantreiben können.

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (22. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Die www.feierabendbiker.de Website dümpelt so vor sich hin. Gerade die Tourberichte, Fotos und der Statistikthread lassen sich in der www.mtb-news.de Software nur unzureichend präsentieren. Ich finde die Idee gut (nagut, war ja auch von mir .  )
> 
> 
> VG Martin




Dann kommst du aber garnicht mehr zum Biken und wir werden deine Ringwalltour nicht vor dem Jahr 2010 erleben   

MFG Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (22. April 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kommst du aber garnicht mehr zum Biken und wir werden deine Ringwalltour nicht vor dem Jahr 2010 erleben
> 
> MFG Manni


 
Man kann nicht alles haben. Dafür setze ich mein komplettes Tagebuch Teil 1 rein:

"Planung einer ungewöhnlichen Biketour. Die Ringwalltour"

Teil 2

"Realisierung der Ringwalltour. Oder wie kürzte der Bikeguide mit dem RTH die Tour ab." 

und Teil 3

"Auswertung und Präsentation für Profis. Oder wie Sie Anfänger jegliches Interesse an der Planung und Durchführung einer längeren Tour nehmen."

realisiere ich dann in meinem nächsten Leben als Kanalratte (klarer sozialer Aufstieg), allerdings hoffentlich mit DSL-Anschluß.

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (22. April 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> werden deine Ringwalltour nicht vor dem Jahr 2010 erleben
> 
> MFG Manni


    
Welche Ringwalltour: "Falscher Thread"!
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (22. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Ringwalltour: "Falscher Thread"!
> Grüße
> Bernd


 
Boah, der war aber jetzt echt schlapp. Kurz inne halten und "Ändern"-Button drücken, und schreiben:

"Ja, ich bin Euer neuer Papst, äh, Bikemessias und nehme das Kreuz des Statistik-Thread auf mich und führe Euch auf grüne Auen ..."

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (22. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, der war aber jetzt echt schlapp. ...
> 
> VG Martin


Hallo Martin,
Der war nicht von mir:


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ehrlich: Das ist mir das Erlebnis mit Dir (noch) nicht wert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (22. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> Der war nicht von mir:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

dann scheint mir nun die beste Lösung, dass alle interessierten Tourguides Ihre eigenen Aufzeichnungen machen. Die Konsolidierung der Daten führe ich dann gerne durch. Vielleicht machen wir das dann jeweils am Ende des Monats.

Folgende Daten wären dann für die Auswertung hilfreich:

-   Tourguide

-   Mitfahrer

-   Datum

-   Gebiet

-   Kilometer

-   Höhenmeter

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## indian (23. April 2005)

Hallo Hardy, 

das hört sich gut an! 

Hatte Dir eben eine mail geschickt, bevor ich diese Zeilen las... 

Darin fehlt noch die Angabe "Gebiet": Bensberg-Unterschbach-Immekeppel-Bärbroich-Linde-Engeldorf-Unter/Oberbörsch-Schmitte-(ciao Delgado, war nett...) Bärbroich-Herkenrath-Moitzfeld-Bensberg

Grüße und schönes WoE an alle!!


----------



## Handlampe (23. April 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre aber sicher eine Erleichterung die Statistik gesund zu schrumpfen. Wieder nur Bergisches Land und alle Touren schön als Steckbrief zusammengefasst:
> Gefahrene km, hm und die Namen der Teilnehmer, der Bericht dann extra.
> Wie es jetzt läuft, dass Hardy alles mühsam aus den Threads raussucht ist ja ziemlich ätzend.
> Und die Guidestatistik birgt zuviel explosives Material
> ...




Na komm, Manni. So unübersichtlich ist die ganze Sache nun auch wieder nicht. Hardy hatte die ganze Geschichte ja schon stark auf einige Regionen beschränkt.

Ich finde es ein wenig schade, das sich unser Hardy von so ein paar "Besserwissern"    so schnell entmutigen lässt. Ein bischen mehr "Stehvermögen" hätte ich im schon zugetraut.

Der grösste Teil der Beteiligten.....eigentlich ja wohl Alle....sind doch begeistert von seinen Statistiken (ich natürlich auch)   

Wenn die Touren nicht mehr in die Statistik kommen, dann werd ich dann wohl auch die Berichterstattung einstellen- bringt ja dann eh nix mehr .


P.S.

@Hardy: Man könnte die Sache ja so Verbinden: Jeder, der sich die Mühe macht, einen Bericht zu schreiben sollte diesen dann auch in dem Tourenberichte-Übersicht Thread verlinken.

So brauchst du nur in diesen Thread nachzuschauen ob Touren gefahren worden sind....und nur diese kommen in die Wertung, der Rest fällt durch den Rost.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

vielleicht ist es untergegangen, aber ich denke, dass wir eine Lösung gefunden haben. Die Entscheidung, wer an der Gebietsstatistik teilnimmt, entscheiden die Tourguides selbst.

Wenn ich mal zusammenfasse, nehmen dann folgende Tourguides teil: Handlampe, Marco_Lev, Manni, Bernd_aus_Holz, Pepin, Indian, Hardy_aus_K

Folgende Tourguides müssen sich noch outen, wenn sie mitmachen wollen:
MTB-Kao (?), Juchhu (?), On Any Sunday (?), Enrgy (?), Mikkael (?)

Mein Job wird es sein, meine eigene Statistik zu führen und die Konsolidierung durchzuführen. Die anderen Tourguides bitte ich, meine Konsolidierung jeweils zu überprüfen und dann zu korrigieren.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (23. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Folgende Tourguides müssen sich noch outen, wenn sie mitmachen wollen:
> MTB-Kao (?), Juchhu (?), On Any Sunday (?), Enrgy (?), Mikkael (?)



Klar bin ich dabei!

Die DVDs laufen, bin grad virtuell im Bergischen unterwegs   

Gruß Volker


----------



## mikkael (24. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Folgende Tourguides müssen sich noch outen, wenn sie mitmachen wollen: MTB-Kao (?), Juchhu (?), On Any Sunday (?), Enrgy (?), Mikkael (?)


Ich werde versuchen, für eine regelmäßige Berichterstattung - u.a. für meine Touren- zu sorgen, mit allem drum und dran; mit Bildern, ab und zu auch mit Videos usw. Zudem könnte ich auch eine Datenbank für die Statistik-Daten programmieren (das kann dauern, weil bei uns im Büro ist zZ die Hölle los! ), oder besser rikman fragen, ob er die WP-Dingsbums für unsere Zwecke umschreibt (um das Rad nicht neu erfinden zu müssen).

Ich bin allerdings absolut dafür, dass die Darstellung hier im Thread *unabhängig* von irgendwelchen Charts bleibt, also keinen Wettbewerb-Charakter hat. Also keine Punkte, keine Meisterschaft und kein Rennen, eventuell alphabetisch oder so. Der zweite Sportler-Frühling von aktuellen und ehemaligen Weltklasse-Bikern kann irgendwo anders dokumentiert werden, für solche Ambitionen gibt es Bike-Rennen usw.  

Unsere Website ist in Bearbeitung. FYI

VG Mikkael


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. April 2005)

Hallo Hardy,
Tourbericht vom 23.4. findest Du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1866005#post1866005
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

alle die denken, dass die Sache hier tot ist, liegen falsch   

Ich hoffe, dass ich in den nächsten Tagen die Sache wieder in Angriff nehmen kann. Deshalb bitte ich alle Tourguides, die mitmachen möchten, Ihre Daten bereit zu halten.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Pepin (2. Mai 2005)

prima hardy

meine daten findest du immer hier

www.mtb-treff-spich.de Statistik 

gruß pepin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (6. Mai 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> alle die denken, dass die Sache hier tot ist, liegen falsch
> 
> ...


Hallo Hardy,

ich würde gerne mitmachen, habe aber nicht alles verstanden:

Schreiben wir weiter Tourberichte (mit Tourdaten:teilnehmer u.a.)? Oder möchtest du alle Berichte oder nur die Tourdaten als PN bekommen? Müssen oder sollten (im zweiten Fall) auch noch Tourberichte geschrieben werden ? 

Ist das bergische Land ein Sonderfall (ist ja so langweilig und alle kennen es) und erübrigen sich dafür Tourberichte? 

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

